# Sdrodders build thread



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

Ok well i finaly post up some of my projects that are layitlow worthy(most are traditional kustoms) but i do have some cars that belong here. 



First up


56 nomad
















































Basic info. The motor is modified with the fuel injection unit from amt 55 nomad. The front bumper is kustom build out of the stock bumper and the amt parts pack 56 pontiac bumper horns. The rims are also from the amt 55 nomad. It will recive either a silver and blue job with micro red flake in the blue or a silver and kandy green.



SMP 60 chevy truck

































































































































Basic info: it was an ebay find that mom bid on and gave it to me as a present. First thing first i went into the breakfluid tank. After taking it out i found the wonderfull things like glue sink marks and glue marks overall. Also the bed was cracked( i had new bed sides though if i needed them). So yesterday i took it back out. Glued the bed together again. The bed floor was wasted from all the glue that was on it. Just plain horrible. So i broke out the v-grove and half round evergreen. Made a tuck and roll bed floor and tuck and roll for the tailgate and the 2 sides. For the back i will make a peice of plastic look like wood and add tools to it which will give it that pure 60s look. After finishing the bed interior i puttied it up and primed it. The cab was also primed to see where i am at. I discovered that by taking out the window some of the simulated trim broke off so i need to fix that(i glued in some half round which i need to shape. I filled in the sink marks and the door handels on it.


The color will be a testors laquer purple-licious











Comments welcome.


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

everything you have is lil worthy! there is no quality control! build what you have to the best of your ability and feel free to share! no one is perfect! we all have weeknesses and we all share them! dont be so hard on yourself! and build for you not anyone else! the more you build, the better your skills get!  :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Apr 8 2009, 11:40 AM~13518155
> *everything you have is lil worthy! there is no quality control! build what you have to the best of your ability and feel free to share! no one is perfect! we all have weeknesses and we all share them!  dont be so hard on yourself! and build for you not anyone else! the more you build, the better your skills get!   :biggrin:
> *


VERY TRUE!! KEEP IT HOMIE


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Apr 8 2009, 01:40 PM~13518155
> *everything you have is lil worthy! there is no quality control! build what you have to the best of your ability and feel free to share! no one is perfect! we all have weeknesses and we all share them!  dont be so hard on yourself! and build for you not anyone else! the more you build, the better your skills get!   :biggrin:
> *


Yep-yep!!


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

LOOKING GOOD HOMIE


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

i really like the way the 56 is heading, and im diggin the truck also, keep it going,lets see more!!


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

Wow i didnt think my builds would be so well excepted here. That makes me fell really good(that makes 2 forums that really love my work). Ok some more

I tend to build really traditional style model cars. My favorite area is from the early 40s to late 60s. I also love bombs and lowriders to osme extend. 


Well ok some more. 


49 mercury from revell "mercamino". Basic info: I bought the kit with intend to build it out of box. Well 5 weeks later my friend sends me a 49 merc from revell with the roof chopped off. So i started thinking and i recieved my rod and kustom magazine with a 49 merc ranchero drawing in it. The decision was made. I was gona convert the extra body to an mercamino. I went into my restoration and junker grave yard and dug out a trashy 56 ford. I chopped the ass of the car and added it to the merc after cutting its ass off. Next i decided to make a roof so i added on a amt 49 merc roof and a kustom built rear section. Well after having it sit for 3 weeks and looking at it i decided it wasnt right. The saw came out and the roof was cut off. :0 Well i got no top what now??? Well another trip to the junker grave yard scored me a 56 thunderbird windshield frame from a resto project. I bent it little and added it on and it looked bitchin. I then started on the bed but i stoped as i needed to get my ideas together agaiin and not get burned out.


the inspiration(copied from the mag)










First look




















Now
























































Ideas welcome


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

Nother build. It almost looks like a bomb but its actaully a hot rod.



Its a revell 40 ford coupe. It is getting a wired and plummed ardun flathead. The body got a slight shave. The rims and tires were donated from a revell 53 corvette which is now just a body frame interior and half a suspesion. The ford got lowered with a flat rear spring and a axel over wishbone front end. The interior is a stock inteior. The color is a duplicolor spray paint from autozone.


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

nice work so far! keep it up! your doing just fine! :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Apr 9 2009, 04:16 PM~13531500
> *nice work so far! keep it up! your doing just fine!  :biggrin:
> *


X2!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Apr 9 2009, 05:00 PM~13531344
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BADASS!!!


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

Glad everyone likes these builds.  I got anotherone started. This one is for a junior build off on another forum.


Lindberg 53 ford. Top lost about 3mm. Trim on doors and front fenders was shaved. I plan on 53 buick headlights, 54 packard taillights, eddie mayer flatty hop up kit, kustom dash knobs, some tuck and roll, and a kandy green and gold falke paint job all riding on 4 whitewalls with 53 sombrero kaps :biggrin: 







































































































Some more work to do


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THAT CHOP TURNED OUT GREAT!


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

x-2 
nice work, looks good bro


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

Alright on saturday went to the local model show. Met darkside kustoms, mr 1/16th and 2 others but i forgot their names(sorry guys). At the swap picked up 30 bucks of stuff, a amt 57 chevy with the opening trunk, a started 32 ford for 4 bucks(great for what i got in mind for it) a testors bonneville go cart for 5 bucks, and a lot of junkers and builders for 13 bucks. Onto the pics of that stuff

P.S NON IS FOR SALE :biggrin: 

Whole lot










57 chevy










32 ford










go cart










whole junker lot










dragster frame










Lincoln futura(thanks to darkside kustoms i now know its a orignal 1959 kit he actaully checked the underside of it)










vette gasser for parts










lancia stratos. Normaly i would buy stuff like this but dad loved it so much and asked if i bought it would i build it for him. So i got that one too











Thats my haul for the show :biggrin:


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

Alright. on firday went to the hobby shop and picked up 2 cars both revell 50 ford truck and 29 model a truck. Also picked up a can of testors laquer gold. Well after going to the show and meeting darkside kustoms, mr 1/16th and couple others(again sorry forgot your names) and showed them some pics of my work it was like almost a you gotta come to nnl san diego. So well here is the nnl 50 ford truck. Started yesterday by smoothing out the f-1 badges and the ford letters on the grill. Also started the fun of removeing the all the mold lines and injector marks. Took out the exhaust and cleaned it up and primered it. Next came the door panels which were also cleaned and primed. Got the dash cleaned,primed and painted. Got the motor block glued together and test fitted it in the frame. Started cleaning the frame too. I told the guys at the show i will go with the 5 spokes from the 29 model a but after trying to fit them on i am not sure. So to have 2 options i painted the stock steelies. To bring it down it will get an axel over spring(all school all the way baby). It will also recieve a trailer hit and a small handbuilt trailer to pull that bonnivile go kart i gots. Today will be another long work day on it. So whatcha think? This is one of the 2 truck i am hopeing to get to the nnl.


the victim










the rims i wanted to run










the frame with put together block










the dash painted waiting for detail paint










the steelies painted










exhaust and interior panels in primer



















hope ya guys like it


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

hey bro. I was one of the other guys you met over at the show. It was Mr. 1/16th, Darkside, CHR1S619, and me. Glad to meet you over there. You have alot of great ideas and we all look foward to seeing you build as well as progress through time.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

You got some good stuff at the show and at the hobby shop.


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

LOOKING GOOD BRO


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jun 8 2009, 10:27 AM~14126004
> *hey bro. I was one of the other guys you met over at the show. It was Mr. 1/16th, Darkside, CHR1S619, and me. Glad to meet you over there. You have alot of great ideas and we all look foward to seeing you build as well as progress through time.
> *



thanks for the compliment. 


Ok well nother day of work well couple hours before the glue and paint fumes kinda got to me  Got my motor painted in the laquer gold. Took the spare rim drilled out the lug nut holes and painted it. Found an extra seat from the first truck i had build but that i took apart for parts. Took it to the stripper(sounds funny huh :biggrin: ) After it got out of the stripper i went ahead and chopped most of the center out with my dremel and file. Then started replaceing the parts that were missing with half found for some bitchin tuck and roll. Also got my wheels mocked up for the first time. Got my interior floor pan painted. Got the rear bed wall and the sides primed. Also got the headers and intake primed. Lastly i started on my axel over spring suspension which is going into paint tomorrow. Gonna base coat the interior side panels tomorrow and start to detail the dash. Anyway onto those pics  


a mock up with the axels pretty much sitting on the frame










The wheels mocked up one with hubcap










the spare just after drilling out the lug nut holes










The spare mocked up in the tire after paint










painted floor pan










painted motor block










motor block in frame










The extra seat










after the trip in the stripper










after chopping out most of it










after starting on the seat with the tuck and roll before getting lightheaded halfway through










Primered items











Hope you guys like it


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Great progress bro!


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

Sweet glad to see you post maybe i will see some low lows now that your box is coming :0  .


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

lookin good!


----------



## TwistedFabrication (Mar 3, 2009)

We were talking about doing something like that on my merc. My buddy showed me that article. Looks awesome man might do something like that. Love the builds good quality stuff man. Keep it up. Late.


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TwistedFabrication_@Jun 9 2009, 04:01 PM~14141910
> *We were talking about doing something like that on my merc. My buddy showed me that article. Looks awesome man might do something like that. Love the builds good quality stuff man. Keep it up. Late.
> *



hey bro. Just to let ya know. If i were doing it in 1:1(someday i will trust me) i would actaully start also with a 4 door. I would also check the wheelbases. Going back to the model, once i hacked the rear out and started working on it i noticed it wasnt looking good cause the damn thing was to short. Didnt looked great at all. Now with the extended fenders it balanced out the look. Maybe it was just me but... Cant wait to see your 1:1 though. Thanks also for the compliment.



Well nother day at the bench(summer break rules :biggrin: ) . It wasnt to productive as the darn california june gloom weahter(weather that aint to hot, somewhat humid, windy, and cloudy) caused some issues. All my other paint dried cept my primer. I primed the f-1 cab and front fenders after adding that actaul grill area. After sanding it out i primed it but couldnt do anything else to it cause even after 2 hours the primer was still moist enough that i could scratch right through it with my fingernail. SO i didnt do anything else to the body. Also same thing happened to my bench seat. I did get my wheelbacks painted. I got my exhaust mufflers painted red to look like cherry bombs(cherry bombs mufflers that dont do shit to muffel just how i like it :biggrin: ) Got the chrome stripped of the carbs mold lines filled away, bottom half painted aluminum and the scoops copper. Gonna add a black dot on the scoop and call it done. Detailed my dash to where i like it. Got my interior side panels painted white and the panel on the bottom painted testors lauqer gold. I am now debateing if i should make a trailer hitch for the frame or not. Also got the frame primered. Onto the pics

Exhaust










Door panels










mocked up inteior










detailed dash










carbs










Primered frame










Seat










Primered body sitting on the ground with rim











Well whatcha think?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Looks good bro!!!


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

thanks bro. tomorrow i am hoping to have most of the frame stuff painted and maybe the motor together hopefully but june gloom you know how it is. Hopefully the paint will actaully dry tomorrow.


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

very nice stuff in here, what do you use for primer?


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

very nice stuff in here, what do you use for primer?


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Kirby_@Jun 9 2009, 06:53 PM~14143736
> *very nice stuff in here, what do you use for primer?
> *



thanks bro. I use 2 kinds of primer. The red primer is duplicolor fill and sand that i buy at auto zone. The gray primer i use is the 99 cent stuff from wal mart.


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Ahhh, i didnt know what the red was. I use the 99 cent stuff too. I need to find some better fill and sand. That stuff looks like it works pretty well. Thanks for the info.


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Kirby_@Jun 9 2009, 07:45 PM~14144457
> *Ahhh, i didnt know what the red was. I use the 99 cent stuff too. I need to find some better fill and sand. That stuff looks like it works pretty well. Thanks for the info.
> *



yeah the fill and sand from duplicolor works great. They have it in green, gray and black too. I just get red as well i dont even know why :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Jun 9 2009, 08:34 PM~14145051
> *yeah the fill and sand from duplicolor works great. They have it in green, gray and black too. I just get red as well i dont even know why  :biggrin:
> *



That way you can have rat rods of any color DUH LOL.


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

Ok UPDATE


Got a ton of work done today. Got my trailer hitch build and the hitch the main part is removeable. Got most of my parts painted. Also got my frame painted. and also got most of my motor assembled.


painted and primed parts

































































Motor 



















Trailer hitch how too

The frame










Add a rear crossmember on the outside of the rails










Spare tire still fits










The view from the rear. The crossmember will show










Cut a peice of round evergreen tube. This shouldnt be bigger that the cross member. Make it little longer till its in










Drill a hole the size of the tube in the center of the crossmember










Glue the tube in the hole.










Modifie the rear pan on the fender unit










Next get osme more tube and glue some rod inside. This will be the removeable part. Leave the rod sticking out that will be showed into the other tube











Next take a needle after puting the reomveable part to the other tube and heat the needle and show it through










The needle then can be romoved the pointey part removed a peice cut off and then bent to make a small pin

Next add another peice of tube to the end. This will be the trailer reciever. This will when the trailer is build have another needle shoved through to hold the trailer in












Hope you guys like it.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thats pretty kick ass!! COOL!!


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

i love that gold!! is that hok zenith gold?


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

That's some good work their!! Can't wait to see it for real


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks guys for all the comments. The color is testors inca gold laquer.  

Got some more work done. Got all my parts painted that i need to get it on 4 tires. Got my motor put together completely. Got my interior also done. I made my own shifter from a sewing needle(thanks to moms sewing room :biggrin: ) Got my rims put together got the caps one and the tire threads sanded. Got my body fixed. I had some slight razor blade scratches from removing the mold lines but i got that fixed. Tomorrow i hopefully get it sitting on the 4 tires. Hopefully by next week i will have the color on the body.


Onto the pics


Motor




























Motor in truck










Rims










Rims under truck



















Complete interior






































Hopes you guys like the work i am doing.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Looks good bro! Were you planning on weathering this one??
If so, Ill be more than happy to help you out as far as a little how to on it.


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

Hey Darkside. This 50 isnt going to get weathered. I have an idea though for a little weathered car. I was thinking a 55 chevy gasser i may start after nnl :biggrin: What i wanna do with this one is just a faded away paint job with some rust going through(the 55 not the 50) so i could hit ya up then?




Ok well another project. 40 ford gasser. I started this a couple months ago but i aint gonna go into details unless ya wanna know  the basics is its a gasser, the kolor is hok red apple kandy. its got a hemi and i finaly bmf it and its my first bmf job. Well whatcha think


P.S i got an update on the f-1 to so stay tuned :biggrin:


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

And here is my 50. ITs SOOOO close to paint and being displayed at nnl. Today in a short version i got the whole frame done. Just gotta add my shocks and a drag link. 

Axel over spring runners caution. This is a friendly tip. The front end will need the tie rod flipped so its on the other side of the axel and the rear will need a c notch. So if you wanna do what i did follow this and you will be all ok.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

NICE RIDE!


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

x2 nice job


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Dont know how I missed it, but that is lookin bad ass!


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

Looks good bro keep it up


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jun 20 2009, 10:03 PM~14250822
> *Looks good bro keep it up
> *


thanks for bumping the thread to the top now i didnt have to search for it :biggrin: 

Thanks for all the comments guys. The f-1 is done. Not painted inca gold like i wanted but its now in gray primer. I guess the name "primer queen" fit. I tried to start painting it inca but when i primer the primer just got so rough i didnt continue but i mocked it up and liked it. Not much to the kit. Its got amt 49 merc rear taillights, axel over spring suspension, no bumper and thats it pretty much oh yeah tuck and roll seat and sewing pin shifter. Enjoy the pics





































































































Oh yeah i did shorten the top rail in the wood stakes. The only thing i really didnt like on the kit was the chrome on the ardun heads. I left them as is to kinda show some moisture or fogging up after running but it somewhat at first glance atleast to me looks like glue fog but its not.

I hopes you guys likes it. Needs some small touch up here and there and a reglueing of one stake and then its ready for nnl. Time for a 37 ford truck to hit the bench :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

You did a great job on that!! I like it!!


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Looks good, i like the primer look.

The bed wood color looks great.


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks guys glad you like it  


Right now i am kinda in a builders slump(atleast today). I think my next project will be the new black widow 57 chevy. I think a kinda ol skool mild kustom would do it well. Not quiet sure yet cause of today probably will know more tomorrow. I dont know what i will do yet with it if i wil see if anyone has skirts or not or a continental kit. The color i am hoping will be the inca gold that was supposed to be on my f-1. If you have any ideas for the 57 feel free to post them up if you want.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Jun 22 2009, 03:42 PM~14264441
> *Thanks guys glad you like it
> Right now i am kinda in a builders slump(atleast today). I think my next project will be the new black widow 57 chevy. I think a kinda ol skool mild kustom would do it well. Not quiet sure yet cause of today probably will know more tomorrow. I dont know what i will do yet with it if i wil see if anyone has skirts or not or a continental kit. The color i am hoping will be the inca gold that was supposed to be on my f-1. If you have any ideas for the 57 feel free to post them up if you want.
> *


nice builds!! any progress on the "mercamino" ? that was coming along nice!


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jun 22 2009, 06:38 PM~14266325
> *nice builds!! any progress on the "mercamino" ? that was coming along nice!
> *


yeah i want to know whats uo with the mercamino.loks like a sick build. that truck you built came out nice. the wooden rails on the side look cool too as well as the wooden bed floor


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

the mercamino. Well right now its packed away in storage cause of family issues. But i think in the next few trips to the storage i will get it back and start carving on it again. :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Nice work on the truck!! Will it be at the show in aug?


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jun 22 2009, 07:00 PM~14266549
> *Nice work on the truck!! Will it be at the show in aug?
> *




yup this one will be there for sure hopefully with the trailer i am building :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Jun 22 2009, 03:42 PM~14264441
> *Thanks guys glad you like it
> Right now i am kinda in a builders slump(atleast today). I think my next project will be the new black widow 57 chevy. I think a kinda ol skool mild kustom would do it well. Not quiet sure yet cause of today probably will know more tomorrow. I dont know what i will do yet with it if i wil see if anyone has skirts or not or a continental kit. The color i am hoping will be the inca gold that was supposed to be on my f-1. If you have any ideas for the 57 feel free to post them up if you want.
> *



wheres the 03 impala :scrutinize: :scrutinize: J/K you could finish that  .


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jun 22 2009, 07:57 PM~14267160
> *wheres the 03 impala :scrutinize:  :scrutinize: J/K you could finish that   .
> *



oh shit he caught me not working on it. I better go hide now in the garage :biggrin: Bro i gotta get me some nice lowrider rims and then its on the bench. Actually need to find 2 sets for that blue car too :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Jun 22 2009, 08:22 PM~14267456
> *oh shit he caught me not working on it. I better go hide now in the garage :biggrin:  Bro i gotta get me some nice lowrider rims and then its on the bench. Actually need to find 2 sets for that blue car too :biggrin:
> *



:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: J/K :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jun 22 2009, 08:27 PM~14267508
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown: J/K :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

Remmeber im watching you :scrutinize: :scrutinize: wait only when your modeling and posting on here or on M.C.M. thats it :ugh: had to fix that it kinda sounded wierd :ugh: :ugh:....................................................................................................................................................................................................................Ok im leaving now before i get into something i really don't need to


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jun 22 2009, 08:55 PM~14267847
> *Remmeber im watching you  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize: wait only when your modeling and posting on here or on M.C.M. thats it :ugh: had to fix that it kinda sounded wierd :ugh:  :ugh:....................................................................................................................................................................................................................Ok im leaving now before i get into something i really don't need to
> *




Man that comment was screwed up. :biggrin:


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

Alright after talking with undead whiteboy for some time yesterday we decided to have alittle fun competition. He is building his little hearse while i start with an unstarted 57 chevy 150. I have something up my sleve that is right now still a mystery but maybe someone can figure it out waht i am doing. So far i cleaned up the body(still needs some here and there). I started on the chassie by chopping of the tops of the wheelwells(will be replace) to get it low. It has been modified so much so that the rear lays frame. The front will be lowered by not much though. The motor i may convert to a 6 cylinder just cause inliners are awsome :biggrin: I also painted the whitewalls on the kit tires. Thats it for today i think.

Well undead BRING IT :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

Its on like donkey kong homie :0 :biggrin:


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jun 23 2009, 07:51 PM~14277902
> *Its on like donkey kong homie :0  :biggrin:
> *


donkey kong huh? Now how far will this go? :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

see now that you had to call me out.The call out woke the dead and i had to do this.









Now i feel like a bad bad man

I mean they just wanted to live again LOL


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jun 23 2009, 08:06 PM~14278063
> *see now that you had to call me out.The call out woke the dead and i had to do this.
> 
> 
> ...



hey sure why not but is that you trying to run away up the stairs :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

Nope that was the last zombie just befor he got blasted with a 12 gauge trust me it was kinda messy :0


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

hey kevin i think i found your donkey kong. But he seems kinda small dont ya think? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jun 23 2009, 08:21 PM~14278224
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



i think i can find another one of the actaull competition donkey kong :biggrin:


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

alright alittle more work done today and even a 5 second video!!! 


The raw rear end with the tubes and all











The video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ds_oRbARnIU

Hope you guys like this. So undead can u say moveable rear suspension?


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

Allrights. More work done. Been banging my head with the wall with the trailing arms as when i measured either way it was 1.4 cm but when i pused the axel up into the wheel wells my trailing arms kept snaping. But today got the new telescopeing or extendable trailing arms made and it works now. Some more pics and another video




























The inline 6 fits almost good just some more adjusting. 

Now i had this 57 chevy junker laying round in my closet model car junk box. Decided the rear seat would look bitchin in the back of my 57 150 sedan. So i ripped off the trashed body and put that back in the junk box and then tore out the rear seat. It has been modified and widened but hey it will be different.




























Now here is the video. This was shot a few days ago after i fine tuned the up and down axel motion.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vgvrasjEl6U


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

K some more work on this one. The rear seat had been fitted to the body.























































Got my links made for the suspension. Now just gotta fit the 6 in there and then i am ready to build my driveshaft.





































The ride height in the fornt is stock the rear is sitting on the frame. Now just gotta hear form a member and see if he has a continental kit for this baby and another member to see if he does trades maybe i can get some 58 cruiser skirts on it. :biggrin:  















































Whatcha think?


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

you are doing real good so far man. the extendable links you have created are awsome man. sdrodders engineering at work, just awsome :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

lookin good bro


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks guys. Glad you like the stuff i am doing to this one. Shouldnt be to long before i drop the bomb(hint hint it may be tomorrow) :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn that is lookin really good bro!!


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 1 2009, 09:24 AM~14350663
> *Damn that is lookin really good bro!!
> *



Thanks bro. Should be fast from now on(least thats what we always say huh). Got another project in the works that i started last night atleast the tear down. Gone be a bomb.


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

Ok well first update for tonight. 57 chevy had its roof fixed had a huge low spot at the frontal area. Got the 6 fitted in it and let me tell you if fits awsome. Now its just clean up and one last scratching project and thats the drive shaft. Played with some lace today and found which one i liked the most. SO thats done too and decided.










































































I got pics of the lace in the next post


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Lookin good bro...If you look thru my build thread, like page 2-8 somewhere in there i have a couple of these. My copper one has a nice grill, it'll give ya a few ideas.


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

Ok here is the lace. Both are with flowers(only useable ones i found) I think i will go with the smalled flowers for this one. The other is a hibiscus plant like branch or flower. Gotta work on it alittle but i like it.

What u guys think?


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

thats badass man. did you put a cloth with a design on it and spray over it just like they do to 1:1 scales? it looks cool though.


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

Ok one last post. This is my 39 chevy sedan delivery rebuilder. Ever since i built my first one(still got it not rebuilding) i wanted another one. Well 2 years later i finaly got the chance. Traded on of my cars i built in 4 days for this one. Tore it apart right away came apart easily cause the builder glued everything to paint. The seats and motor were ripped out(up for grabs in the sale thread) and the rims too(also for grabs). Its gonna get some nice skirts in the rear maybe, a sin visor lowered stance and all. Gonne be fun. The paint i havent decided yet. may make it a shop truck.










































































Whatcha think?


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Jul 1 2009, 07:10 PM~14356683
> *thats badass man. did you put a cloth with a design on it and spray over it just like they do to 1:1 scales? it looks cool though.
> *



yup. I went to a place called yardage town and they had some lace. Bougth 2 designs 1 yard of lace each for 5 bucks. What needs to happend though is you have to stretch it tightly over the car.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Paint looks good bro. I like that delivery that your rebuilding.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Lookin really good on everything man. Way to get creative with everything bro.


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Really cool!! :thumbsup:


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

Ok nother update well somewhat. I painted some parts on the 57(no pics) in the time the paint was drying i took the 39 body hood firewall dash and rear door out of the purple pond and scuffed it up with pad while getting the paint off. Then hit it in primer. Gonna strip the fenders too. The paint is still unexcited. I am thinking about a purpleish color or a blue with some kustomshop red flake I am also just thinking about the normal blue metalic. Ideas welcome for the color.























































































































If anyone got the following parts for this car i would be interested: Sun visor, glass, hood ornament, Grill with good chrome. Let me know.


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

i got a sun visor. its for a 55 chevy cameo . dont know if it will fit or not. let me know if u want it


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Jul 3 2009, 11:33 PM~14377661
> *i got a sun visor. its for a 55 chevy cameo . dont know if it will fit or not. let me know if u want it
> *



hey homie. I dont need it anymore. My friend hocked me up with some of the stuff i needed. Pretty happy about it. Just sealed and blacked the outside of the body with some nice car paint which is good. Now it needs a good sanding and then its ready. The inside will need to be redone alittle but thats no prob.


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

Spent about 4 hours on the bench today not counting the other hours i spent on this one. I chopped out one of the orignal crossmemvers as it was in the way moved another one up and added another one to hold the 6 cylinder. The 6 that will sit in the rails will be from the 51 chevy kit with the fisher 12 port head. The color will be model master burgundy red metalic. I already got the motor paint. I also found out how to lower this kit easily. Tomorrow i should get the rest of the frame work done. Just need on more crossmember, 2 air bags, and fix the tie rod and find a sterring box. Tomorrow i will paint some more items. I am hoping to have this thing wrapped up for the nnl. Probably one of a few cars that will get finished(i may not even get my 57 finished in time) but be sure what i dont finish will land on the primer or project table there. :biggrin: 

New crossmember










A new firewall










Painted motor










Car with tires and set up ride height















































Comments welcome


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

^where you get them back wheels and tires from :biggrin: 




build is comein along nice man!


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

Well i have been kinda busy building and i kinda got lazy updateing the thread. 

Dropped at birth the rims and tires came from the new revell 29 ford truck it.

I started another project for a build off. Its a amt 60 chevy truck with a c notch in the rear, lowered in the front with spacers. Its gonna be painted in testors lime ice laquer. The rims i am not sure yet. I had green 5 spokes i got from kirby(thanks dude  ) but i didnt really like it much. I may either go now with chrome reverse or some kind of caddy style hub caps from amt 53 ford truck. Still gotta do some more work like a second crossmember for the 2 peice drive shaft.

The 57 will come back on the bench for a crossmember job and a finished 2 peice drive shaft.


But for now the 60




























































































I may build a rack for the back to hold some engines ready for "delivery"


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That delivery is looking even better now bro!! 
And I cant wait to see what you do with the 60 truck. You gonna lay it out in the front also??


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 12 2009, 08:43 PM~14452785
> *That delivery is looking even better now bro!!
> And I cant wait to see what you do with the 60 truck. You gonna lay it out in the front also??
> *



Nah i will leave it like it is now. Still got some work ahead of my for nnl. I dont know how much i will finish as i got 23 days :uh: I know for sure what i dont get done lands on the primer or project table there for sure. I know as of now i will have my f-1 there, my 51 fleetline gasser, and maybe just maybe the 39 chevy and the 60. But i would have to work almost day and night lol.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I feel ya bro. I'm workin on a lil somethin somethin myself. So far everything is starting to come together. Im just waiting for some goodies to come in the mail so I can get goin good.


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 15 2009, 09:05 PM~14488268
> *I feel ya bro. I'm workin on a lil somethin somethin myself. So far everything is starting to come together. Im just waiting for some goodies to come in the mail so I can get goin good.
> *




Yeah right now my 39 is in the stripper due to some unexpected issues :uh: the 60 is still on frame work but the interior is pretty much done cept getting it together.  and my 56 is still waiting for a 2 peice drive shaft that actaully hinges and expands and such. Gonna be pulling some overtime at the bench. Should have some updates tonight.


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

Alright been pushing this one along. Got some work done today. Got an air tank made for the bags gonna drill and plum it too. Got my seat painted and interior mocked up. Got my crossmember in for the 2 peice drive shaft. Got my wheels picked out (steelies). Thats about what i can think off. If i pushed for the next 5 days straight probably from in the mring at 8 am to 5 pm i could get it painted but...


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

truck is coming out real nice man, keep up the good work. dashboard looking cool and the custom made airtank is badass too


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Jul 16 2009, 06:12 PM~14497003
> *truck is coming out real nice man, keep up the good work. dashboard looking cool and the custom made airtank is badass too
> *



Thanks bro glad u like it. I have been slowly working on it. Still a looong way to go which i hope will be completed before august 9th(yes i will work into the night to get it done). I got some more work done. I got the air tank finaly smoothed out or at least as smooth as i could get it and shot it in a chrome silver. Has a nice aluminum sheen to it. I got the front suspension parts primered and the rear axel too. I got a grill for it. I will use the stock grill and glue a 61-63 amt ford truck kustom tooth grill to it. I primered my frame to see what more work i will need to do. It soon should be sitting on 4 wheels with a motor and hopefully exhaust in the frame.






































And to compare it to another 60. The green one is the real first clean build i did with some mods. Has its flaws here and there but it was one of the best i have done so far. Next to it is my current 60 i am building















































The 39 is still in the stripper. Still needs some small paint removal here and ther but it should be rear soon.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

NICE WORK LITTTLE BRO!! VERY NICE


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice work you been doin there bro!! Keep it up.


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619+Jul 21 2009, 06:03 PM~14542648-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks guys. I just ran into a major fuck up on this one. The filler primer from rust oleum i sprayed about 1 week ago cracked. I didnt notice some of the cracks until last night after gray primer. I just dunked the front end into the break fluid to see if i can strip it and redo some of the filler work. Just a pain in the ass to be honest. Right now i am gonna try and work my way around this issue by painting the firewall, remaining interior peices and some suspension stuff. I will have some more pics tonight hopefully and i hope to have the frame painted by the weekend.

Lesson learned. DONT USE FUCKING RUSTOLEUM FILLER PRIMER :banghead:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Jul 22 2009, 02:06 PM~14550765
> *Thanks guys. I just ran into a major fuck up on this one. The filler primer from rust oleum i sprayed about 1 week ago cracked. I didnt notice some of the cracks until last night after gray primer. I just dunked the front end into the break fluid to see if i can strip it and redo some of the filler work. Just a pain in the ass to be honest. Right now i am gonna try and work my way around this issue by painting the firewall, remaining interior peices and some suspension stuff. I will have some more pics tonight hopefully and i hope to have the frame painted by the weekend.
> 
> Lesson learned. DONT USE FUCKING RUSTOLEUM FILLER PRIMER  :banghead:
> *


 :0 WHATS WITH THE LANGUAGE???? :0


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jul 22 2009, 01:34 PM~14551039
> *:0 WHATS WITH THE LANGUAGE???? :0
> *



wish i could describe it in a nicer way :uh: Its just disapointing majorly since the can cost almost 6 bucks!!! Gonna try and get it worked out and get it done by nnl but....


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Jul 22 2009, 02:01 PM~14551361
> *wish i could describe it in a nicer way :uh:  Its just disapointing majorly since the can cost almost 6 bucks!!! Gonna try and get it worked out and get it done by nnl but....
> *


sucks to hear about what happened. i never use automotive paint, waste of money i use color place. to fill in cracks and scratches i use putty filler and bondo.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

waste of money?! more like an investment..


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Jul 22 2009, 02:08 PM~14551431
> *sucks to hear about what happened. i never use automotive paint, waste of money i use color place. to fill in cracks and scratches i use putty filler and bondo.
> *



yeah i like the color place primer. I have used duplicolor filler primer before this cruddy primer amd it was great for like small stuff that putty and bondo couldnt fill but this just ruined my day. I mean these cracks went through both primers down to the plastic. Its in the break fluid right now wnad hopefully clean in the next few hours.


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 22 2009, 02:12 PM~14551481
> *waste of money?! more like an investment..
> *


thats your opinion but hey theres nothing i can say, im new and you have been building for a long time.


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Jul 22 2009, 02:15 PM~14551514
> *thats your opinion but hey theres nothing i can say, im new and you have been building for a long time.
> *



if you ever get filler primer get the duplicolor brand. Its almost the same price but it doesnt crack.


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Jul 22 2009, 02:16 PM~14551530
> *if you ever get filler primer get the duplicolor brand. Its almost the same price but it doesnt crack.
> *


probaly pick some up today when i stop by walmart for some supplies


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Jul 22 2009, 02:19 PM~14551550
> *probaly pick some up today when i stop by walmart for some supplies
> *



i think wal mart has it in the section with the bondo and stuff. I need to get some myself again.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: I AM TRYING TO SEE THINGS IN YOUR POINT OF VIEW, BUT I CANT STICK MY HEAD THAT FAR UP MY ASS! JK :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jul 22 2009, 01:34 PM~14551039
> *:0 WHATS WITH THE LANGUAGE???? :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: HALL MONITOR LOL.....

sorry to hear about the ride homie hope you get it done!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jul 22 2009, 03:21 PM~14551583
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: HALL MONITOR LOL.....
> 
> sorry to hear about the ride homie hope you get it done!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jul 22 2009, 02:21 PM~14551578
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: I AM TRYING TO SEE THINGS IN YOUR POINT OF VIEW, BUT I CANT STICK MY HEAD THAT FAR UP MY ASS! JK :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


undercover. I will push to get this one done. I will not work on anything else even though i wanna get the 39 delivery done too but i would rather work till late into the night to get this one done than the 39


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:biggrin: HEY BRO, I WOULD LIKE TO WELCOME YOU TO " SOCALINC " YOU ARE FAMILY BROTHER!! SO NOW YOU NEED TO ADD THE "SOCALINC FAMILY" LINK TO YOUR INFO AND WELCOME BRO!!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jul 22 2009, 02:30 PM~14551679
> *:biggrin:  HEY BRO, I WOULD LIKE TO WELCOME YOU TO " SOCALINC " YOU ARE FAMILY BROTHER!! SO NOW YOU NEED TO ADD THE "SOCALINC FAMILY" LINK TO YOUR INFO AND WELCOME BRO!!
> *



:0 :0 :0 :cheesy: hell ya bro welcome to SOCALINC!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

IT'S THE FIRST STEP TO M.C.B.A.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder+Jul 22 2009, 02:26 PM~14551632-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you got your foot in the door keep it up bro!!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jul 22 2009, 02:30 PM~14551679
> *:biggrin:  HEY BRO, I WOULD LIKE TO WELCOME YOU TO " SOCALINC " YOU ARE FAMILY BROTHER!! SO NOW YOU NEED TO ADD THE "SOCALINC FAMILY" LINK TO YOUR INFO AND WELCOME BRO!!
> *




OH SWEEEET. Thanks homie. I will add that link now. Thanks so much.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Jul 22 2009, 03:47 PM~14551867
> *OH SWEEEET. Thanks homie. I will add that link now. Thanks so much.
> *


HERE IS THE LINK BROTHER!  

SOCALINC FAMILY


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jul 22 2009, 02:51 PM~14551909
> *HERE IS THE LINK BROTHER!
> 
> SOCALINC FAMILY
> *



i got the link in but couldnt get it to look like the socalinc family style


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Jul 22 2009, 03:55 PM~14551945
> *i got the link in but couldnt get it to look like the socalinc family style
> *


JUST PMED YOU ON HOW TO ADD IT :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jul 22 2009, 02:30 PM~14551679
> *:biggrin:  HEY BRO, I WOULD LIKE TO WELCOME YOU TO " SOCALINC " YOU ARE FAMILY BROTHER!! SO NOW YOU NEED TO ADD THE "SOCALINC FAMILY" LINK TO YOUR INFO AND WELCOME BRO!!
> *


WELCOME TO THE FAMILY LITTLE HOMIE


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jul 22 2009, 04:21 PM~14552199
> *WELCOME TO THE FAMILY LITTLE HOMIE
> *


X3 FROM WONDER BREAD!! :biggrin:


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619+Jul 22 2009, 03:21 PM~14552199-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks very very much. U dont know how much this means to me. Link has been added to my signature.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Jul 22 2009, 04:51 PM~14552590
> *Thanks very very much. U dont know how much this means to me. Link has been added to my signature.
> *


WAY TO GO LIL BROTHER!! :biggrin:


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jul 22 2009, 03:55 PM~14552632
> *WAY TO GO LIL BROTHER!! :biggrin:
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

Well after getting excepted into socalinc it kinda brightened my day. After that had to calm my dog down cause my stupid neighbor was teasing him with his dog and TALKING LOUDLY and making fun of my dog for reacting alittle. After that i hit up the bench once more. This time i smoothed the inside of the bed and primered it. Painted my firewall, painted the upper a arms and radiator parts and the wheelbacks and i got some putty on my hood and sterring wheel


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th+Jul 22 2009, 03:26 PM~14552268-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well keep building and do what you doin because this will help open up an opportunity for you.


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

And lastly for tonight. My homie ed at drag city casting dragcitycasting.com hooked me up with a 55 chevy cameo with a shawn carpenter resin 55 gmc conversion




















Gonna make something sweet out of it too


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 22 2009, 07:27 PM~14554703
> *Yup, I was at work when Santiago told me, so definitely welcome homie!!
> Well keep building and do what you doin because this will help open up an opportunity for you.
> *



i wont stop building trust me.


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

dam looking good so far, that cameo should come out pretty badass, never seen a conversion kit done on one before so this will be exciting


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Jul 23 2009, 02:18 PM~14562055
> *dam looking good so far,  that cameo should come out pretty badass, never seen a conversion kit done on one before so this will be exciting
> *


x2


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdkid+Jul 23 2009, 02:18 PM~14562055-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks guys. I myself have only seen one and that was the one that was built buy the guy who actaully made the conversion. I was lucky to actaully get this one complete with the donor kit for the same price as the conversion actaully costs itself from my friend. I just talked to my friend and hes got some more parts i want and one part i want for this one is a 56 olds dash that i will fit into the car. I wont be starting on this right now i am to busy but i will after nnl is over and i can relax alittle more :biggrin: 


Updates comming tonight.


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

Alright first update. While the frame is still in the dip tank i got my 39 back out. After stripping the sealer form the body and sanding out all the scratches from the primer that cracked i got it done. Got the sunroof closed up too. I cleaned up the stock gas tank and glued it back iin after smoothing it out. Just gotta finish up some few odds and ends and i should have the frame painted tomorrow and the body either monday or tuesday. Looks like 2 will be going to nnl after all


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

Alright just some painted parts on the 60. the lower a amr assembly rear axel and radiator suport/radiator


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

Alright so right now i am really pushing to get stuff done about 1 day before nnl so i could maybe join mr 1/16 and his friends at his meet and greet/pot luck thing for nnl. Soooo i worked on the 39 while the 60s frame was still stripping. I got the hood shaved, got my firewall that i fabricated back in, got the frame painted, motor parts started to paint. Also got the suspension painted. Tomorrow i should have it on all 4 tires with maybe just maybe the motor in there. Also got the seat painted in a metal flake red to replica the metal flake vinyl


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

Alright did some work on my 60. Got the exhaust routed out. just gotta make attachments for my bellflower tips i will make. Also messed up my thumb. But anyway i got the job done. Here is the 60.

P.S i will have an update on the 39 too





























And my thumb. Yesterday rips some of the nail off. Then today smashed it and caused a bluish spot at the tip of the finger and caused it to bleed under the nail


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

and here is the 39. Its sitting on 4 wheels and tires now. My chassie HAD some fog spots cause my glue was being wierd it didnt stick but fogged up. I got that fixed. Tomorrow i hope to find my exhaust header for the 12 porter and pop in the motor and driveshaft and the shocks themself.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Rides look good bro. Thumb looks nasty!! :barf:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 27 2009, 09:25 PM~14599222
> *Rides look good bro. Thumb looks nasty!! :barf:
> *


X2


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

nice rides so far keep up the good work. dont worry you are not alone. my mom closed the carwindow with my fingers in it. lol, how akward.


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Jul 27 2009, 10:14 PM~14600749
> *nice rides so far keep up the good work. dont worry you are not alone. my mom closed the carwindow with my fingers in it. lol, how akward.
> *



Ouch dude that musta sucked big time. I am glad to say i never did that. When i was younger i was helping my dad at a car shop and on the car lift i pulled one of the legs back and got the tip of one of my fingers caught in the gear and it turned into a blood blister. My finger is starting to heal but it looks like crap and now has a blood blister at the tip. Everytime i look at it i fell like puking 
:barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: 


Well got some sad news. I am making it to nnl but the 39 and 60 are ending up on the primer tables. I knew i was cutting it very very close and today i was supposed to have the 39 and 60 painted but it didnt happen. On the 60 I got the belflower tips made and then primered the frame but found out it needs more sanding. The body looks ok but i wanna shot some more primer on it to really make sure its good. As for the 39 i got some small stuff painted but thats it.

I REALLY NEED A 39 CHEVY WINDSHIELD.

Both will be there for you guys to see just not done but i dont wanna rush anything cause when i rush i screw up and make mistakes


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

WHATZ UP FAMILY :biggrin:


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jul 28 2009, 05:32 PM~14608469
> *WHATZ UP FAMILY :biggrin:
> *



Zup Homie :biggrin: You may be in luck. May be comming to the pot luck at yo house now since i aint gonna finish the 60 and 39 for the nnl


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

they should have like a work in proress section at the model car shows. now that would be awsome.


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

Well got back from the show.

Sdkid they had a section atleast they wanted to but we ended up mixing our projects into the finished builds. Actually i somehow got them entered for some reason lol. 


Anyway here is my haul. About 100 dollars today. Dad payed for the trans am and 55 nomad and for my replicas and miniatures and that one dio parts. Bought another 60 chevy truck, bought another 64 truck, bought a corvair and another 55 cameo, 48 chevy aerosedan, 57 chrysler pegasus spokes, old amt slicks and a set of 5 spokes dipped in an aluminum solution on old revell slicks with narrow front tires. Also bought the mag which has a article in it i wrote











































































Here is a list of what they cost.

Trans am and 55 nomad both for $15 bucks
55 cameo and 69 corvair both for $15 bucks
60 and 64 chevy trucks both for $20 bucks
48 chevy areo sedan no instructions $15 bucks
57 chrysler talked him down to $4 bucks(orignaly cost 5) 
pegasus spokes(no knockoffs) $5 bucks
replicas and miniatures batwing air cleaner, sombreros, and diaroma water thanks $10 bucks
Stencils from our own marky mark $2 bucks
Old amt slicks and 5 spokes diped in aluminum coating with old revell slicks and narrow tires $10 bucks

I like the stuff i bought and i think i will be busy now lol


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

I forgot the magazine. The mag cost $10 bucks


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

WOW, you got a nice score there bro. If you need pics of the instructions to that 48 Aerosedan, I can PM you them.


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 9 2009, 10:34 PM~14721955
> *WOW, you got a nice score there bro. If you need pics of the instructions to that 48 Aerosedan, I can PM you them.
> *




Thanks bro that would help. I just packed my other 2 of them(yeah i got now 3 of the aero sedans and 2 of the sd's) and dont know where they are to much. So that would help. Thanks bro


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Nice lot there bro, It was cool meeting you and your pops at the show. You got some killer rides that I cant wait to c finished. Keep it up bro and Welcome to the M.C.B.A. family


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Let me know when you need the pics and Ill do it.


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

thanks guys. Framedragger. Were u the one with the blue cameo truck?


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Aug 9 2009, 10:48 PM~14722072
> *thanks guys. Framedragger. Were u the one with the blue cameo truck?
> *


Yup bro, and the other layedout trucks around it LOL


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Aug 9 2009, 10:52 PM~14722099
> *Yup bro, and the other layedout trucks around it LOL
> *



oh kool. Alright now i know which build thread to find you on lol. Even picked up a 55 cameo at the show to lay out :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

WELCOME FLORIN TO THE M.C.B.A. FAMILY YA'LL!!!! THIS IS HOW WE ROLL!!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Jul 29 2009, 02:24 AM~14608395
> *Ouch dude that musta sucked big time. I am glad to say i never did that. When i was younger i was helping my dad at a car shop and on the car lift i pulled one of the legs back and got the tip of one of my fingers caught in the gear and it turned into a blood blister. My finger is starting to heal but it looks like crap and now has a blood blister at the tip. Everytime i look at it i fell like puking
> :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> Well got some sad news. I am making it to nnl but the 39 and 60 are ending up on the primer tables. I knew i was cutting it very very close and today i was supposed to have the 39 and 60 painted but it didnt happen. On the 60 I got the belflower tips made and then primered the frame but found out it needs more sanding. The body looks ok but i wanna shot some more primer on it to really make sure its good. As for the 39 i got some small stuff painted but thats it.
> ...


Sorry for offtopic: One of my fingers is cut to half, I was about 4-years old and I put my finger in tractors flywheel and it was damn bloody day. I still remember how my finger looked like... and how it sounded when it chopped my finger shorter


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

OH SHIT, I CAN ONLY IMAGINE.


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th+Aug 10 2009, 10:34 AM~14724879-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damn i can imagine. Must have been really screwed up when it happened. Something u probably wont forget.


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Aug 11 2009, 01:45 AM~14728393
> *Damn i can imagine. Must have been really screwed up when it happened. Something u probably wont forget.
> *


Well, they say that I didnt cry at all, I cant remember any pain either. I've been used with that finger, only bad thing is that I cant show it to girls guz its really ugly:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

congrats on your finds at the show.

Nice meeting you and your dad this weekend, welcome to MCBA and hope to see more of your builds soon.


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Aug 11 2009, 05:06 AM~14733521
> *congrats on your finds at the show.
> 
> Nice meeting you and your dad this weekend, welcome to MCBA and hope to see more of your builds soon.
> *



if you want to see stuff soon u may be in luck lol. I am starting to work on some of my stuff from the show and what i actaully brought to the show. Tomorrow i will hopefully build the whole day. Hoping to get more work done on my 60 chevy truck, 64 impala, and a 48 chevy from galaxie( i can do small stuff with no instructions)

Darkside if your able to get the instructions to me i would appriciate it.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Ill get those sent to you as soon as I can find the damn kit. LOL


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 11 2009, 06:58 PM~14740408
> *Ill get those sent to you as soon as I can find the damn kit. LOL
> *



take your time bro. I am in no rush. I can put stuff together like the motor and interior and the rear of the frame but the front is where i will need the instructions and finaly assembly. So take your time


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

Well i wanted to do some research this morning before i start my 48 chevy. Checked out the bombs threads here on lay it low(the 1:1 stuff) and found these pics(least the ones that uploaded into photubucket :uh: 


Here is the inspiration for my 48 chevy




























































































I am still debateing over some stuff. I still dont know what kind of wheels i wanna run. If i wanna run the stock steelies with caps and trim rings or if i wanna order a set of artillery rims from big poppa or if i wannr un sombreros. I am also thinking about if i wanna run a window air conditioner(those huge round things mounted to the top of the door that blow in cold air). 

Some basic stuff i have decided for the car. It will be lowered all around. It will have the kit skirts and the chrome trim like seen on most of these cars on the fenders and such. The motor will be the orignal 6 with the wayne dress up kit and the triple carb intake. The only thing i will change on the motor will be the fact that i will run 3 stromberg cars with old skool hot rod scoops on them as the orignal carbs have huge injector marks on the air cleaners that if removed will remove the louvers  . The color i have chosen at the moment is a duplicolor rattle can orange mist. I think it will look great with all the chrome trim and the chrome sun visor. 

Anyway i am hoping to have an update tonight if not tonight then tomorrow.


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

definitely artillerys bro.


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

tomorrow i will surely have an update. I didnt work to much on my 48 but i got a good amount of work on my 64 impala done. I should have the whole suspension atleast the main parts painted tomorrow and if i am lucky i can start putting it together.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Those pics are wicked!! So what parts of the instructions you need?? All?? Some?? Give me an idea. LOL


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 13 2009, 09:25 PM~14764814
> *Those pics are wicked!! So what parts of the instructions you need?? All?? Some?? Give me an idea. LOL
> *



all i mainly need is the chassie and final assembly. I can handel the motor myself( i love inline motors and have 3 real ones to look at :biggrin: ) and the interior is simple so all i need is chassie and the final assembly


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Let me grab some pics real quick and Ill post em up for you. Then all you gotta do is right click save.


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 13 2009, 09:29 PM~14764865
> *Let me grab some pics real quick and Ill post em up for you. Then all you gotta do is right click save.
> *



cool thanks bro. Really helps all my stuff is in storage including my other 48s :uh:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Aug 13 2009, 09:31 PM~14764890
> *cool thanks bro. Really helps all my stuff is in storage including my other 48s :uh:
> *


Better get them out and ready for building.


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 13 2009, 09:33 PM~14764916
> *Better get them out and ready for building.
> *



yeah bro. Next storage trip i will get one of my sedan deliverys and my mercamino and drop some other stuff of that i wont build for alittle while


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Here you go Florian. A man of my word. I got the pics for you.


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

thanks brotha. helps alot.  now its time to get my butt in gear and git er done :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Anytime bro. Thats what Im hear for.


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 13 2009, 09:57 PM~14765248
> *Anytime bro. Thats what Im hear for.
> *




:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

LOL


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

I see u have been stepping up bro.Good job dogg.And glad to hear ur in MCBA now.


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

thanks bro glad to see u back


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Aug 13 2009, 10:11 PM~14765376
> *thanks bro glad to see u back
> *


u know id never ditch my homies like that LOL just wanted to get away and be forgot about LOL


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Aug 13 2009, 10:23 PM~14765498
> *u know id never ditch my homies like that LOL just wanted to get away and be forgot about LOL
> *



your back, now get back to the bench lol


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

LOL


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Aug 13 2009, 10:28 PM~14765530
> *LOL
> *



i mean it :0 :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

Hey there little buddy i may have to do just that as i remebered that we still have a grudge match lol


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Aug 13 2009, 10:44 PM~14765657
> *Hey there little buddy i may have to do just that as i remebered that we still have a grudge match lol
> *



yup i still got it sitting in front of me(well it in the garage on my bench) I am pretty much stopped when i didnt hear from you. just gotta do some more work on the chassie to get it done bottom wise


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

oh shit u thought i forgot huh
never happen lol
just need to find parts 4 my gun or a temporary 1 lol


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Aug 13 2009, 10:49 PM~14765699
> *oh shit u thought i forgot huh
> never happen lol
> just need to find parts 4 my gun or a temporary 1 lol
> *




gun? whats this no weapons lol


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

LOL


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Aug 13 2009, 10:59 PM~14765775
> *LOL
> *



i will probably get to work on mine again something next week. Now that i kinda figured out how to do my driveshaft it should be easy crusing.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Aug 13 2009, 11:01 PM~14765792
> *i will probably get to work on mine again something next week. Now that i kinda figured out how to do my driveshaft it should be easy crusing.
> *


i gotta strip mine for the third time and redo the paint its like my purple 58 impala all over again LOL


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

sounds like u r haveing fun kev


Anyway here is an update and i think first glimps at my 64. Better a late update than never i guess ahaha. Ok here is the story on the 64. I love lowriders and everytime i mention 64 impala every goes oh yeah lowrider. So i wanted to change this alittlebit. The first thing i did was change the wheels. I took the stock wheels from the kit and painted white walls on them. Then poped on some 58 impala caps from my 58 amt kit. Then i put the stock front spindels in in the front and in the back i put the lowered springs in. The trunk has now a nice tuck and roll. The motor is the stock block with a twist. I picked out some finned valve covers from the parts box and i made my own bat wing style air cleaner for the kustom intake(i had to shave the carb down for it to clear the hood :biggrin: For color on the inside and what is on the motor and frame that color is duplicolor medium quarser. The initial color that will hit the car is a orinon silver with a blue metalic top. Anyway onto the pic

P.S i may change up the colors like where they will go.





































































































Comments welcome.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

DAMN! THAT LOOKS BAD ASS ALREADY.


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 14 2009, 10:57 PM~14775357
> *DAMN! THAT LOOKS BAD ASS ALREADY.
> *



thanks wait till i get it togehter lol


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

i put the 64 on the side for alittle as i only got 3 weeks left till school :uh: and i want to atleast get my 60 truck done. Gonna have an update later tonight on the 60. Should be in paint by the end of the week hopefully


----------



## mistabuggs (Jun 17, 2005)

Impala looks nice! Coming along good!


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mistabuggs_@Aug 17 2009, 06:04 PM~14796874
> *Impala looks nice!  Coming along good!
> *



thanks bro glad u like it.


Alright here is my 60 chevy truck update. I got the whole thing mocked up again and kind a photoshoot done. Got the rest of the chassie peices painted that i needed. Also got a sterring wheel done. The bullet in the cents is a cut down 59 caddie bullet from the 57 ford kit. The firewall detail was done with a brush and the black lines done with sharpie. Comments and questions welcome


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

DUDE THAT TRUCK IS LOOKIN CLEAN BRO!! I LIKE THAT STEERING WHEEL ALSO.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

:yes: :yes: :yes: it's coming out nice bro!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Aug 17 2009, 06:55 PM~14798303
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  it's coming out nice bro!
> *


x2!


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

dam, that thing is super badass scraping bumper. nice steering wheel, everything is looking sick man. keep it up :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:biggrin: LOOKING GOOD BRO!!


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

thanks guys. Glad u like what i have been up too. I should get this thing wrapped up soon. Gonna be one coat laquer lime ice green on the body a gold roof all ocvered in testors one coat clear and rubbed out. Damn forgot the fact that i will bmf it too lol


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

Alright after showing u guys last night and then my friend i was talking with on another board i was told by my friend to get off my ass and finish the damn chassie up including interior. Did just that today. Finished up the frame just gotta add some small stuff motor and exhaust and then its ready. Finished my interior. Weathered the frame by brushing on alittle rust paint and smearing it withthe finger. Came out good in my opinion buts its and amature weatherer type of deal i guess lol. I ran into one small issue. With the interior in the cab and it mounted on the frame the right side sits higher than the left. Gonna have to figure that out in the next few days. Seems to be a common problem as it happened on my other 60 chevy truck too. By anyway problems aside this thing is falling together really quickly and its been fun all the way so far. ANYONE wanna give it a name???


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

your build is looking badass man, the interior is nice as hell and detailed nice. keep up the good work man and as for that weathering it looks good too. in my opinion i think you could use alittle more weathering, but then again its up to you. nice job man


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

NICE WORK BRO!! I LIKES IT


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

thanks guys. Glad u like it. Sdkid i will leave this weathering as is right now. I like it and i dont wanna overdo it as sometimes if u do to much it ruins it. I think i will do alittle bit of dirt paint around the wheel wells and such but thats it.


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Aug 18 2009, 07:14 PM~14810164
> *thanks guys. Glad u like it. Sdkid i will leave this weathering as is right now. I like it and i dont wanna overdo it as sometimes if u do to much it ruins it. I think i will do alittle bit of dirt paint around the wheel wells and such but thats it.
> *


yeah, i feel you. so far i like your style, i think i got some inspiration from you to try something new. lol, be on the watch :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

WOW, THE WEATHERING ON THE UNDERCARRIAGE LOOKS GOOD. FOR A FIRST TIME, YOU DID GREAT WITH THAT. INTERIOR AND THE REST OF THE BUILD IS LOOKING WICKED.


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdkid+Aug 18 2009, 07:17 PM~14810220-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks james. Glad u like it. ITs kinda my second weathering. The first one was on the other 60 truck but it was just some mud splatter.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

Damn nice engine swap dogg


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Aug 18 2009, 08:35 PM~14811215
> *Damn nice engine swap dogg
> *




no engine swap bro. The kit came with a stock inliner 6 and i just added the revell 53 vette intake and exhaust.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Everything looks good bro  . That problem u had wtih one side of the cab sitting higher is a problem I hav alot. Especially when I do my body drops lol.


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Aug 19 2009, 11:35 AM~14816877
> *Everything looks good bro  . That problem u had wtih one side of the cab sitting higher is a problem I hav alot. Especially when I do my body drops lol.
> *



Thanks bro. I didnt work on it today(i know i should lol). It was fine till i poped the interior in. I think there are 3 options that may be causing it. Either a: the interior mounting points wont slide far enough into the mouting holes in the frame causing the cab to sit higher and the bed to sit higher too, B: the inside of the interior is pushing the cab up. OR C one of my air bags is causing one side to sit higher than the othem meaning that i have to take one out and shave it down. Gonna have to tinker with it alittle before i put in the motor and exhaust i guess.


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

today i pulled the 60 off of the desk it was sitting on and started looking it over. The problem in the rear is the air bag. That thing is somehow hitting the one mount on the axel pushing it up. So i will have to take both of them out(carefully) and remount them. The front of the frame which is a tad bit sagging will get worked into place. So it looks like my troubles are over(atleast i think so)


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

Here is what came in the mail today from my friend. its pretty rough. Talked to my friend and he said if i think i cant save some stuff i should just send it back and he will send me some resin in exchange. I will be wokring on this also alittle bit


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

just got some more info on this 55. Kinda some history on it but because i voice my opinion that its very rough and that my dad thinks i got ripped of on the deal the guy who sent it to me is pretty ticked. And i was supposed to be doing a trade with someone else for a sectioned 56 ford but this guy pussyed out cause he thinks i will dish his work soo.... I dont know what i will do with this 55 at the moment. All this pussying around and telling me what a bad person i am and shit has prettymuch ruined all wil lto work on this anymore. I am pretty tempted to send it back to the guy and tell him to send me something clean in return  But i guess time will tell.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

JUST STRIP IT AND IM SURE YOU CAN FIX IT BRO!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Aug 21 2009, 06:08 PM~14842797
> *Here is what came in the mail today from my friend. its pretty rough. Talked to my friend and he said if i think i cant save some stuff i should just send it back and he will send me some resin in exchange. I will be wokring on this also alittle bit
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN!!!


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 21 2009, 08:55 PM~14844156
> *JUST STRIP IT AND IM SURE YOU CAN FIX IT BRO!!
> *




nah man this thing is just... I never tell anyone their work sucks but what he wanted to do is way different then what i had in mind. It would take me probably 6 weeks to get it to a normal point. I would have to recut a bunch of stuff. 

Right now its even up in the air if i will keep it or. I voiced my opinion and my dad told me his and everyone is on my ass telling me how i am some kind of hater and that i dont respect shit and to top it off i had a chance on getting a clean sectioned 56 ford and now cause of my opinion on this rough thing the guy pussyed out and thinks i will talk shit about his work when i can clearly see from the pics he provided its clean inside and out.  :angry: Anyway i think tomorrow i will bring myself to work on it and i guess then its the big desicion keep it or take some ideas from it and build my own.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Bring it to a build session


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Aug 21 2009, 09:32 PM~14844563
> *Bring it to a build session
> *




yeah i am planning on it if it survives that long. This thing has bearly been in my possesion like 6 hours and its already cause a ton off arguments and stuff so i dont know. I am talking with the previous guy so i dont know. I will surely keep u guys posted on what happens.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Aug 21 2009, 09:48 PM~14844768
> *yeah i am planning on it if it survives that long. This thing has bearly been in my possesion like 6 hours and its already cause a ton off arguments and stuff so i dont know. I am talking with the previous guy so i dont know. I will surely keep u guys posted on what happens.
> *


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Aug 21 2009, 09:48 PM~14844768
> *yeah i am planning on it if it survives that long. This thing has bearly been in my possesion like 6 hours and its already cause a ton off arguments and stuff so i dont know. I am talking with the previous guy so i dont know. I will surely keep u guys posted on what happens.
> *


That ride is your challenge now. Take something jacked up and make it a beauty homie. YOu have the skillz. Once your done then your pops won't say nothin cause you created a bad ass build.


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Aug 22 2009, 09:36 AM~14847322
> *That ride is your challenge now. Take something jacked up and make it a beauty homie. YOu have the skillz. Once your done then your pops won't say nothin cause you created a bad ass build.
> *


X2, BUILD WHAT YOU LOVE AND LOVE WHAT YOU BUILD. :thumbsup:


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bos82+Aug 22 2009, 09:36 AM~14847322-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks bro. I will do my best.


Today the mailman dropped of another package. Its a revell 57 ranchero street machine shell. I got it from a friend on another forum for free which was great. Told him if he ever needs something i will return the favor. Its chopped from revell. Its a pretty sweet fabrication project. The difference between this one and the 55 truck is(if your wondering why i complained about the 55 and not this) is that on this one i dont have to worry about the body to much as its untouched and i have some stuff to go from while the 55 is just a pure shell that needs work to even be able to get something else in there. I will be fabing my door panels i will fit in a different dash maybe the whole suspension will be done up(if i can find a resoanbly priced 60 starliner junker form amt with a good frame and floor pan i would even addapt that under there. The body will be kustomized by doing some traditonal stuff(secret at the moment). Anyway i will share this one tonight and i will work on the 55 and 64 impala some more tomrrow.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THATS SICK!


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

dam, that thing looks pretty sick and looks clean. looks like it came outta the factory like that. cant wait to see what you do to this one bro, just like all your other builds i know this one will turn out badass to.


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 22 2009, 10:17 PM~14851801
> *THATS SICK!
> *



Thanks bro. Its taken me alomst as long as i have been building to find a 57 ranchero thats good and priced well. I have been building 5 and took 3 to find it.


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Aug 22 2009, 10:20 PM~14851829
> *dam, that thing looks pretty sick and looks clean. looks like it came outta the factory like that. cant wait to see what you do to this one bro, just like all your other builds i know this one will turn out badass to.
> *



its clean as hell. Its chopped from the facotory so i aint gotta do that myself. I will need to fab up a bunch of stuff but it will be a skill builder as well. I am gonna make this as fun as possible. ITs funny everyone says this kit(street machine) is a pos but no one sells them cheap lol.


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

Alright i have been thinking long enough on this 55 chevy truck. I did some sanding today and yesterday and the more i sand the more i think its not worth it  Everytime i look at it i find some more stuff to do more stuff to fix redo. Its just to much. It wont have a future in sdrodders kustom shop at all. I have packed it up including everything else he sent me and put it on my desk. I wil be talking with the guy who sent me the stuff on how we will do the trade back if he will just send me the 40 bucks i spent on everything and call it even or?? I am not mad or ticket off. All i am gonna say on this was it looked great on pictures. I will be looking through my parts boxes to find what i need for my own style kopper kart. I have been succesfull on finding parts like 2-3 firewalls, 2-3 bed floors 1-2 sets of bed sides the rear bed wall 2 kustom fenders from amt 53 ford truck and i know where else i got some stuff stashed. I will look to find a 55 or 57 chevy truck cab(i am looking for one officialy) and make my own. Just thought i would let everyone know.


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

Ok well i worked on stuff alittle today. Only thing i didnt like was the humidity specialy in the garage. Anyway first off i cleaned my bench. Chris will probably going OMG HE CLEANED??? and yes chris i did. easiier to work now. So first up before and after pics ahaha


Before




























After


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

As for my 60. Today i got my frame issue worked out nicely so everything works nice. Then i fitted my interior in with the glass which ended up in a 1 1/2 hour modifing session of dash and glass. Then i changed my exhaust. First i wanted bellflowers but they werent right then i went to lakepipes but they didnt look right. Now what. I endedup making a bedrail exhaust by letting the exhaust come through the back stake pod and having the exhaust run on the bedrail. Its better than what i wanted before and it looks awsome. I then primered the body peices i had left. Now it should be easy crusing. I will try and paint in the next few days then get the top painted gold bmf and spray in testors laquer clear and then try and buff it out(i will try to get hok clear first tho)


























































Gonna tell my dad to maybe order me some hok clear or see if the body shop has leftovers.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks like your putting in some work bro. Shop is looking WAY better & the truck is coming alone real good. Nice work bro!!


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Aug 24 2009, 08:31 PM~14870074
> *Looks like your putting in some work bro. Shop is looking WAY better & the truck is coming alone real good. Nice work bro!!
> *



thanks bro. It was really time to clean. Somewhat organized but i can now work without having stuff come in the way :biggrin:


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

now you got a nice and tidy work station there sir :biggrin: the bedrail exhaust looks badass bro, ive never thought bout doing that.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Aug 21 2009, 07:08 PM~14842797
> *Here is what came in the mail today from my friend. its pretty rough. Talked to my friend and he said if i think i cant save some stuff i should just send it back and he will send me some resin in exchange. I will be wokring on this also alittle bit
> 
> 
> ...


WAY TO GO LIL BRO!! KEEP I UP


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Aug 24 2009, 10:13 PM~14871327
> *WAY TO GO LIL BRO!! KEEP I UP
> *



Aint mine bro. It was for 2 days. I got it like that from a friend buts its going back to him. But i will soon be building on like it.


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Aug 24 2009, 10:07 PM~14871253
> *now you got a nice and tidy work station there sir :biggrin:  the bedrail exhaust looks badass bro, ive never thought bout doing that.
> *



Thanks bro. The bedrail exhaust was something that looks the best on it i guest. It wouldnt really work on a real car without spacers but it looks cool on models and u can say it has a heat shield between the exhaust and body :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Aug 24 2009, 11:15 PM~14871355
> *Aint mine bro. It was for 2 days. I got it like that from a friend buts its going back to him. But i will soon be building on like it.
> *


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Aug 24 2009, 09:15 PM~14871355
> *Aint mine bro. It was for 2 days. I got it like that from a friend buts its going back to him. But i will soon be building on like it.
> *


i would keep it. tha. fucker looks sweet bro. use ur imagination to wat u can do to it keep it homie


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

I dont know who the hell is jinxing me but that 55 truck is staying with me. The previous owner said i should keep it as he now didnt want it anymore either. So now i am stuck with it. I guess either the truck wants to be in my possession or the damn thing wants to drive me nuts. Either way now i guess i will slowly very slowly work on it maybe bring it to a few build sessions once everything is worked out with my friend and maybe someday get it done. I can already see the list now

To Do

fix posts
fix inner wheel wells
section interior
section and replace inner wheel wells
section firewall
fix one side which is to angled
recut one headlight to get it straighter
make filler peices on the front
make hood
strip bed and finish it nicely
fix or redo fenders


Oh damn my head. What have i got myself into lol.


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

Alright so i havent really been doing to much on my model cars. Dad and me been working on our 1:1 36 chevy truck project. We almost got the frame rolling. We just gotta add some spring washers to the ubolts on the rear, bolt it down, then take the orignal shocks open em up make new gaskets and fill them with fluid again. There is still alot of work to do on it. The motor in there right now will go into that truck(motor is a 235 chevy inliner) but we will redo that motor too clean it paint it add a dual or triple carb intake dual exhaust and maybe straight pipes. I will dig out some more pictures of the truck itself but here is the chassie



















As for the rear wheels being crooket. We covered up the drums cause our 2 rotties like to mark thier territory if u know what i mean.


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

Today i did just a tad bit of modeling. Its getting humid again and i hate that kind of weather. Anyway i didnt work on the 60 chevy truck too much because i sanded it again and primered the tailgate again to get it real nice before paint. So i pulled this one out alittle. I bought it about 4 months ago i think. It came in a lot. The axels were snapped off but overall its in good/ok condition. I took off the axels and rear springs and replaced it with a chrome dropped i beam from the 50 chevy street machine. I stripped the hood and primered it mocked up some 53 vette wheels and then stopped. The vette wheels went onto another build and this ting just sat. Today i had the random need of scratch building something or modding something to what i wanted. Well i wanted a sun visor. Now yes its easier to go and either rob a kit for one or buy a resin one but well to me its sometimes boring. I found this half top from the amt 50 ford convertible. Normaly i would trow those things away or atleast let me pile in my parts box. Today i really noticed the potential in it. The v looks alot like a sun visor and it has a chrome strip across the front. Sooooooo out came the saw some measureing and well i ended up with a bitchin looking sunvisor. The 50 chevy truck will eventually become a bomb but right now it will be the project distraction :biggrin: 





































The cab with the sun visor. The visor still needs some work with the brackets and such but it looks damn good


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

LOOKS BAD ASS BRO!


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 31 2009, 03:38 PM~14938610
> *LOOKS BAD ASS BRO!
> *


thanks bro


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

Alright havent been doing much school has started and i will put school first. I have done some stuff in the 1:1 world tho. I found an old parts store that had stuff i wanted like carbs and such and i bought stuff there.


I also have another project. ITs not a 1:1 car, its not a model either. So u are going now wtf is it then huh. Its an old sewing machine table from the 20s-30s. I got it from the old parts stores junk pile for free. We got 2 of them. Mom took the nicer one and i got her blessing to make something out of the other one. The wood is pretty much gone but all 6 little drawers are there. Got the orignal pedal to work too there isnt a sewing machine. Now urs probably going why would u even want that. Well it looks cool plus since it doesnt have a top and sewing machine i can do what i want with it. Ok what i will do is take it all apart the whole frame and everything sandblast it paint it a gloss or semi black like orignal. The drawers are wasted but they are still there. I will build replicas of them somewhat so i have 6 drawers. I will add a table top on it and make it my modeling table for my room so i can build inside when its cold in the winter or to hot in the summer to work in the garage. I will have pictures tomorrow :biggrin: 

Yes i have been told i have a wierd taste in things but they are to nice to scrap


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Sounds cool bro. For a second, I thought you were having a Martha Stewart moment.


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 12 2009, 07:19 PM~15062698
> *Sounds cool bro. For a second, I thought you were having a Martha Stewart moment.
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Nah me and sewing machines dont mix. I like the old ones to to look at. But this table is just soo nice and it would be a schame to trow away. I will have to make 6 drawers and a table top but when done it will be bitchin


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thats cool. I need to expand my shit too. Im running out of room for shit as it is, so I am gonna go to the swap meet near my home on Monday and see if I can find some shit. Either that or Home Depot and build something, but if thats anything like my builds, it may take a year or two to complete it. HAHA


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 12 2009, 10:00 PM~15063875
> *Thats cool. I need to expand my shit too. Im running out of room for shit as it is, so I am gonna go to the swap meet near my home on Monday and see if I can find some shit. Either that or Home Depot and build something, but if thats anything like my builds, it may take a year or two to complete it. HAHA
> *



HAHAHA yeah i know what u mean on that. Dad and me have been working on a rocking chair resto for a long time its now sitting in the attic for how long.

Well here is my new table. Its a domestic sewing machine table from the 20-30s for a belt driven sewing machine. The belt is driven by a pedal in the center. There used to be a top to it but when we pulled it from the junk heap the top just flew apart and the sewing machine was gone anyway. Like stated i will take it apart(got the pedal and belt wheel to work too :0 ) and build 6 new drawers that will look like the orignals just without the vaneer. Gonna put a table top on it and put it in my room for an inside modeling table. ITs neat and i like it. If u think i am crazy so be it i already figured that out myself :biggrin: 

The table














































Any comments welcome(even if u tell me i am crazy lol :biggrin: )


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

wow, nice table. cant believe is still standing after all those years. lol :biggrin:


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Sep 13 2009, 09:11 PM~15071278
> *wow, nice table. cant believe is still standing after all those years. lol :biggrin:
> *



lol thanks. Yeah there was a top on it but when we pulled it it just flew to peices u know. It was outside for 5 years so the weather took a toll on the wood. But the frame is cast iron so u cant kill it. ITs only gone one small crack on the pedal which i can fix.


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

Alright wanted to share this. My first award for MCBA. This is to all you guys.




















I am now garduated from the junior class. Also got 2 mag shoots for this f-1 and my 51 fleetline gasser.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

CONGRATS BRO!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Congrats bro!!! Great job!!


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

congrats on the award bro, keep up the good work man. :thumbsup:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

congrats bro that ford is sweet. glad to meet you and i hope you like your B-day gift yo(it was a pain in my ass to finish LOL) until next show (in which you may have some spray cans and more colors) peace


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619+Sep 20 2009, 07:15 PM~15135858-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bro thanks for the vette. I like it gonna put it on the shelf next to all my finished cars :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Sep 20 2009, 08:13 PM~15135844
> *Alright wanted to share this. My first award for MCBA. This is to all you guys.
> 
> 
> ...


WAY TO GO MY BROTHA!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Sep 20 2009, 08:52 PM~15136951
> *WAY TO GO MY BROTHA!!!! :biggrin:
> *



Thanks Brotha  :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Sep 20 2009, 07:13 PM~15135844
> *Alright wanted to share this. My first award for MCBA. This is to all you guys.
> 
> 
> ...



Congrats on your award, glad you and your mom and dad made it up for the show.
Great to see you and your dad share in each others hobbies. 

keep up your style of building, I like the gasser syle rods and the 50 Ford truck reminds me of an Uncle's 50 f100 he had.... :thumbsup:


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

Ok so long time no hear from me i guess :biggrin: School has been kicking my ass sky high with home work and projects so everything else goes on the back burner. But i dont drop off the face of the planet totaly. Here is this pain in the ass 41 chevy truck. ITs named PUNK ASS. Why its been a punk ass all the itme during paint. 7 paint jobs of kandy paints and no go, last one got pretty f'ed up so now its a weathered wrecker hot rod. Should be done soon. 


Before different paint





























The paint was the worst. IT just f'ed me over all the time. 

Now it looks like this

Details about it. Weathere paint, Dented front fender, no bumpers(maybe a push bar), mexican blanket seat cover, realistic plastic wood, wrecker boom with metal wire spooled on, tools will be added to bed














































The bed still needs work on the bed more color added and i will finish up some other things and then it should be done soon whatcha think?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That is gonna be sick!!


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 12 2009, 08:48 PM~15337299
> *That is gonna be sick!!
> *



thanks bro. Cant wait to get it done. It has been kicking me for 2 years so it needs to get off the bench and soooon


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

Alright back i am. Havent touched a model since last weekend actaully(worked on the 1:1 58 chevy truck sealed up the rear axel :biggrin: ) This is where i am at on the punk ass. I have thought about dipping it in lighter fluid and lighting the bitch. I painted the dash a blue. Stuck on the 3 decals from a brand new decal sheet(the next day 2 of the 3 fell off :angry: Then i messed up 2 speedo decals(had another set at home). Got my bed all finished up which was the easiest part. Started working on getting it together. Found out with the dash mounted on the firewall it wont go into the cab. The dash pushes the firewall back into the car causing a gap between firewall and inner wheel wells. Thats when i stopped working on it. ITs still kicking and screaming like it has for the past 2 years. Hopefully i will get it done soon.















































In case your wondering where i got that red muffler in the bed that looks like a cherry bomb i made it. Simple and cheap too. Take a peice of spruce cut it to length of your main muffler body. Then find some shrink tube that the spruce fits inside off. Then head the ends of the shirnk tube. Work alittle with a file while hot and cold and paint. Tada cheap easy cherry bombs. :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I like the dash bro


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 25 2009, 07:44 PM~15463627
> *I like the dash bro
> *


X2, that dash looks hella sick


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

sweet work bro!! :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

Great job bro keep it up!!!!!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

lookin good bro..im likin how you did the seat.. :cheesy:


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

thanks guys. Its been alot of work. I will end up makeing some spacers for the dash to move it alittle more forward so it fits. Hopefully in the next few weeks it will be done.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

In case your wondering where i got that red muffler in the bed that looks like a cherry bomb i made it. Simple and cheap too. Take a peice of spruce cut it to length of your main muffler body. Then find some shrink tube that the spruce fits inside off. Then head the ends of the shirnk tube. Work alittle with a file while hot and cold and paint. Tada cheap easy cherry bombs. :biggrin:
[/quote]


looks good. Glad you've still been building........


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Sep 20 2009, 08:47 PM~15136886
> *Bro thanks for the vette. I like it gonna put it on the shelf next to all my finished cars :biggrin:
> *


thats cool glad to see you like it


----------



## Coupe`s and Z's (Sep 29, 2009)

:uh:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coupe`s and Z's_@Oct 29 2009, 08:14 PM~15507498
> *:uh:
> *




fuckin dusche bag :uh:


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

Raiderpride yeah i have been trying to keep busy in my off time from school stuff. Gonna try and get it finished soon. Also just picked up some duplicolor champagne gold for the 60 chevy truck roof and maybe some scalops we will see lol.



Coupe's and Z's. No need for that here. Me and kevin settled our differences so its all good. So no need for that please.


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

Some more work on the pain in the ass. Got most of my chassie together now just gotta add some small stuff now. Just set the body on it(it will have fenders and all) so here are some teasers.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Is that towmater from cars the Movie? Lol


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 2 2009, 09:15 PM~15543736
> *Is that towmater from cars the Movie? Lol
> *



Lol thats a good one. I think grandpa Mater would be pretty good :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

I like it bro, definately a creative idea :thumbsup: Keep it up!!!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Nov 2 2009, 09:03 PM~15543573
> *Some more work on the pain in the ass. Got most of my chassie together now just gotta add some small stuff now. Just set the body on it(it will have fenders and all) so here are some teasers.
> 
> 
> ...



looking good, put some decals on the tool box in the trunk to dirty it up a bit......


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks for the comments guys. Finished it tonight. Not much to say about it. 41 chevy truck from revell. Took 2 years to build. Biggest pain in the ass car i have ever built. Tool boc and wreckerboom from amt 34 ford truck. hammer from amt 49 merc. Spare rim from 41 kit tire from parts box, cherry bomb scratchbuilt. Interior is plain. Only one decal stayed on the dash. Seat has mexican blankets draped over it. Motor is stock 6 banger with chrome valve cover cusotm pipes and intake. Uh most chrome is now copper and thats about it.


















































































And a picture of the happy couple. Both weathered. The 41 was supposed to be the pull truck for the 51 but..



















Comments welcome


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

hells ya bro that truck looks sweet the way you built it....i should build me a raged old shop truck like that... :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Looks nasty. I wouldnt want that pos to tow my cars. Lmao. It looks damn good. I started a rotted ass rusty pos car but havent got too far yet. Good job.


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow+Nov 6 2009, 10:33 PM~15588651-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Roflmao. That is funny as hell. Whats wrong with it towing your cars? :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Florian, that truck turned out sick bro. You did a great job making it look grimey as fuck!!


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 7 2009, 11:06 PM~15595596
> *Florian, that truck turned out sick bro. You did a great job making it look grimey as fuck!!
> *


Thanks bro.


Alright here is another project. Amt 49 ford. Was supposed to be out of the box but it didnt go right. 50 ford convertible kustom front end. Extended rear end connie kit. I had the rear peice of the connie kit flat but it got replaced by a narrowed kustom pan i got in a lot from marky mark. The motor is a merc flathead from amt. The chassie is lowered in the rear by a healthy c notch and air bags and a square floor notch to clear the pumpkin. Still got some more work to do now that i replaced the flat peice. Anyway here ya go

Here is what it looked like before the pan










The pan itself










And the result. IT looks way better now. Gonna make myself and insert for it


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

41 & the 49 look awesome.Can't wait to see more on the 49.


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Nov 8 2009, 07:17 PM~15601418
> *Thanks bro.
> Alright here is another project. Amt 49 ford. Was supposed to be out of the box but it didnt go right. 50 ford convertible kustom front end. Extended rear end connie kit. I had the rear peice of the connie kit flat but it got replaced by a narrowed kustom pan i got in a lot from marky mark. The motor is a merc flathead from amt. The chassie is lowered in the rear by a healthy c notch and air bags and a square floor notch to clear the pumpkin. Still got some more work to do now that i replaced the flat peice. Anyway here ya go
> 
> ...


NICE WORK BRO


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

NICE SHOEBOX :thumbsup: KEEP US POSTED ....


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thats sick bro!!


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks guys. Glad you guys are liking the shoebox. Ok today i did alittle tickering in the shop and got back to work on my 48 areosedan i am doing for a buildoff or call out. I weathered the whole underside so it looks like its an actual daily drivin car. Then did a mock up.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Nov 9 2009, 02:17 AM~15601418
> *Thanks bro.
> Alright here is another project. Amt 49 ford. Was supposed to be out of the box but it didnt go right. 50 ford convertible kustom front end. Extended rear end connie kit. I had the rear peice of the connie kit flat but it got replaced by a narrowed kustom pan i got in a lot from marky mark. The motor is a merc flathead from amt. The chassie is lowered in the rear by a healthy c notch and air bags and a square floor notch to clear the pumpkin. Still got some more work to do now that i replaced the flat peice. Anyway here ya go
> 
> ...


nice sled


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

thanks bro. Here is something else i did on the 49. When the kustom front is added there is a huge gap and the stock lower hood panel left. I eliminated all that and made a kustom filler peice for the space. Here are the pics



















It still needs finishing work. I just got it roughed in.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Got some sick rides in here bro I am diggin the tow truck KEEEP UP THE GOOD WORK HOMIE


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Florian, it was cool gettin to see some of your builds in person today bro. Thanks for having us over there for a bit. That 41 is amazing bro.


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 21 2009, 08:43 PM~15741116
> *Florian, it was cool gettin to see some of your builds in person today bro. Thanks for having us over there for a bit. That 41 is amazing bro.
> *



Anytime bro anytime. It was cool haveing you guys at the pad and talking about models lol. Glad you like that 41.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 21 2009, 08:43 PM~15741116
> *Florian, it was cool gettin to see some of your builds in person today bro. Thanks for having us over there for a bit. That 41 is amazing bro.
> *


X2 VERY NICE WORK LITTLE BRO


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Nov 21 2009, 07:53 PM~15740728
> *thanks bro. Here is something else i did on the 49. When the kustom front is added there is a huge gap and the stock lower hood panel left. I eliminated all that and made a kustom filler peice for the space. Here are the pics
> 
> 
> ...



looking good.....nice work on the shoebox


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Some killer work in here.


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619+Nov 21 2009, 08:59 PM~15741227-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks guys. Glad you like my work.


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Nov 21 2009, 07:24 PM~15740518
> *Thanks guys. Glad you guys are liking the shoebox. Ok today i did alittle tickering in the shop and got back to work on my 48 areosedan i am doing for a buildoff or call out. I weathered the whole underside so it looks like its an actual daily drivin car. Then did a mock up.
> 
> 
> ...


oh man oh man. this is one sick ride. cant wait to see what you do to this one. progress is looking sick man especialy on the 49 ford you are working on. that looks cool as well. you got some sick work up in here man, keep it up


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

thanks bro. Well today i only spent an hour or so outside. I pulled this one down from the parts bin. I started this one a while ago. Did a clean chop on it added buicked headlights and stopped. I havent worked on it just cause i wasnt feeling the look of it anymore. I have 2 pics of it as is right now. I am planning to give it a total make over. I wanna lose the chopped top and buick headlights slam it on sombreros touna cover extended quarters nailhead or caddie motor. Say good bye to the old look.




















Everything i will take off will be taken off cleanly saved for other projects.


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

ok just tinkered around with it










A somewhat crude concept


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Nov 22 2009, 07:38 PM~15747988
> *ok just tinkered around with it
> 
> 
> ...


that actually looks pretty sick man. is this what you gonna shoot for? you should, it would be an awsome build to watch :cheesy:


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Nov 22 2009, 07:50 PM~15748119
> *that actually looks pretty sick man. is this what you gonna shoot for? you should, it would be an awsome build to watch :cheesy:
> *



you i am gonna try. Either it will be like that or it will have a removeable carson top.


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

different but sick..cant wait to see the mods done on this build bro...


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Nov 22 2009, 09:01 PM~15748946
> *different but sick..cant wait to see the mods done on this build bro...
> *



thanks bro. As of right now everything behind the vent windows and above the trip rail is gone. Its plainly roofless at the moment :biggrin: I found some peices from a 49 mercury roof that have a nice shape. Tomorrow i will rework them and get a roof back on. Then its on to lengthening the quarters and getting all the chassie work done also


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

Well i need to post some stuff up again so here it is


1940 ford gasser. Polished out the kandy red and finished the interior









































































Nother update in couple mins


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

56 nomad. Yes this was the first car i posted on here. After fucking up the paint and it sitting on the desk for 6 months i said fuck it. I didnt like my early work so out came everything. Clipped the frame with a 55 cameo front. Runs a 6 banger with a blower and 2 carbs. parts box front axel 50 f-1 springs amt slicks kustom roll bar in the interior. Still a work in progress finishing it up by citrus nats hopefully.










































































One more update in a min or soo


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

nice work as always florian lookin good bro


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

Ok last update. Been tinkering with this little 34 rod. Pretty much a parts box type deal. The bed frame and rad shell is from a buildup i got from mclovin. The cab came from a friend of mine. The frame is modded with a 34 car crossmember in the rear, 40 ford front suspension from revell. motor is 4 banger from revell 29 ford truck, the dash is from a 39 chevy. The bed is shortened with a new reall wood bedfloor. Still tinkerying with it. Weathering the body too look like a real weathered rod
































































Last update comming in a few seconds


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

Alright last one. This is a sectioned 56 ford i got from a friend of mine for the cheap price of 2 bmf sheets. He couldnt find some up in his area so... ITs sectioned and i will be finishing it. Gonna be a while till i get it done but i will

























































Ok me done for the evening lol


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Very nice work bro. Love that gasser.


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

hellz ya bro got sum sick rides goin on up in here..nice work... :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Florian is throwin down for realz!! Sick work in here bro!! 
Makes me wanna pull the 60 Impala back out and work on it some more.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

nice builds i like alot of your ideas the intake on that nomad looks wild is this something u came up with or something based on an actual supercharger for an inline 6 ive gotta say ive never seen anything like that


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

havent been on here for a while now again(i know wtf right) anyway here is some stuff. 


48 fleetline got the stance set gotta finish up the chassie some small peices here and there weahter it and then i gotta repaint the dash assemble interior and paint the body




















Even more to come


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

39 chevy truck rebuilder. Decided to make some door panels for an otherwise plain interior. Gonna make my windshield insert another dash most likely and make my own hinges for the rear door


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

Got my mercamino back form storage. Right away made a removeable top for it. Still needs to be fitted and such and gotta get the interior together and also gonna build up a 6 carbed 348 chevy















































more to come yes im trowin it down for realz in 2010


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

50 chevy truck on the bench. Lowered all around kustom taillights 6 banger with dual exhaust and triple carbs tuck and roll seat color will be a duplicolor rattle can blue over rattle can silver from duplicolor. Gonna be ridin on 5 spokes with white walls Also converted to a 3 window


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

ok now that i have posted my projects onto some finished stuff.


40 gasser polished it out and assembled it. Was a fun car to build. Took 3rd place in nostalgia drag class at the gnrs and was in a photoshoot for model cars mag


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

and lastly my 34 ford truck parts box rod. 










































































ok done for now lol what u guys think


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Goddamn, that 34 looks bad ass. Hell all your stuff is lookin sick brother.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Rat Rod nice Florian..........


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

ok here we go im back out of my slump

50 chevy truck. Seat got tuck and roll. Blue inserts and white seat. Sterring column and sterring wheel painted(still gotta detail them). Carbs are painted. Dash is detailed.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Looks good Florian!


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 23 2010, 08:43 PM~16980351
> *Looks good Florian!
> *



thanks bro


ill be postin that r and r resin 58 impi tomorow


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

lookin good florian always nice to see ur work


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

dam, interior and motor looking real good bro. :wow:


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

Ok here is something i picked up at citrus nationals with a parts pack engine and a 30 ford woddy for 8 bucks. It looked like a 58 amt impi with the roof hacked off but when i got home i realized it was an amt resin body with the doors molded in, a convertible conversion, resin interior and convertible boot. It has a couple things that need to be fixed like the engine room replaced the windshield post replaced. The donor body is from another member here on lay it low.


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76+Mar 23 2010, 10:17 PM~16981886-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks guys glad your diggin my stuff


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

florian if u need a any 58 impala parts let me know


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Mar 24 2010, 08:17 PM~16991939
> *florian if u need a any 58 impala parts let me know
> *



thanks bro i got most of the parts covered. I found another amt 58 impala body with a good engine bay and gonna pop that in there. The rest will be a combo of sdrodder rod and kustom mix :biggrin: 

Here is something a finished the last thursday. Its revells rat rods t bucket. Its about of the box mainly with different tires. The engine is form the kit with 55 chevy cameo valve covers and intake. The air cleaner is from replicas and miniatures. The headers are modified from the amt phantom vicky The gas tank is scratched from a plastic pen body. Thats about it everything is weathered. Oh the shifter is a sewing pen and the dash has a 34 ford truck insert.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Mar 24 2010, 11:31 PM~16992044
> *thanks bro i got most of the parts covered. I found another amt 58 impala body with a good engine bay and gonna pop that in there. The rest will be a combo of sdrodder rod and kustom mix  :biggrin:
> 
> Here is something a finished the last thursday. Its revells rat rods t bucket. Its about of the box mainly with different tires. The engine is form the kit with 55 chevy cameo valve covers and intake. The air cleaner is from replicas and miniatures. The headers are modified from the amt phantom vicky The gas tank is scratched from a plastic pen body. Thats about it everything is weathered. Oh the shifter is a sewing pen and the dash has a 34 ford truck insert.
> ...





SOME REAL NICE WORK ON THESE BRO!


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

thanks dropped at birth glad you like my stuff


ok time for another update for my 50 truck. Got the intake and carbs mounted on and got my fuel lines run. Yup those are kopper lines. The motor now just needs the pulleys fan blade downdraft tube and the valve cover and some small stuff and then its done. After getting most of the body work done i decided on a very small modification. I didnt like the orignal gas filler cap location. SOOOO well had a junked 53 ford truck body around. So i cut out the gas cap area and moulded it into the drivers side of the 50 cab and run the kustom gas cap from the kit


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

lookin good florian


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Sik work as always bro :thumbsup:, cant wait to c this one done :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

thanks guys glad you like my stuff. Nother porject. With the recent release of the 37 ford truck with the rod parts i decided to take on alittle chalange. Instead of building the new kit with all the parts in the box i put myself into the spot of a young rodder back in the 50s who just recieved a stock 37 ford truck. Started with revells old issue 37 ford truck with NO hot rod parts. I lowered it with an home made dropped axel. The motor recieved an eddy meyer hop up kit which included dual carb intake and finned heads and one bitchin air cleaner. The point was to build a nice little parts hauler. The wide 5s from the kit were painted bright yellow. The firestones recieved some white walls. The dual exhaust was supplied from the new version of the kit. The bed stakes are also supplied from the new version of the kit since the other will be a kustom. Besides this the kit will remain box stock with a few added details.

Stock Height










Progress
































































Currently. This is just a simple quick build


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

truck lookin good florian


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

NIce start bro, u have paint the whitewalls for that kit????


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That is sick work bro!! Looks badass


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

thanks guys for the compliments. Got this 37 almost done. Got the chassie done with a basic dropped front axel and thats it rest is box stock. The cherry bombs are painted red. The wheels are stock artilleries with trim rings covering the groves. Body is stock painted in testors one coat laquer blue but while polishing it today i rubbed throug hthe paint on the door. Guess its kicking my ass for not adding the shop signs. Gonna repaint the cab again no biggy. The motor is stock but has an eddy meyer hop up kit added to it. LEt me know what you think


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Paint came out nice homeboy


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Sweet rides.


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

lookin good florian keep up the great work


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Apr 8 2010, 07:44 PM~17138720
> *thanks guys for the compliments. Got this 37 almost done. Got the chassie done with a basic dropped front axel and thats it rest is box stock. The cherry bombs are painted red. The wheels are stock artilleries with trim rings covering the groves. Body is stock painted in testors one coat laquer blue but while polishing it today i rubbed throug hthe paint on the door. Guess its kicking my ass for not adding the shop signs. Gonna repaint the cab again no biggy. The motor is stock but has an eddy meyer hop up kit added to it. LEt me know what you think
> 
> 
> ...


NICE BRO AM WORKING ON ONE TOO


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Apr 8 2010, 07:44 PM~17138720
> *thanks guys for the compliments. Got this 37 almost done. Got the chassie done with a basic dropped front axel and thats it rest is box stock. The cherry bombs are painted red. The wheels are stock artilleries with trim rings covering the groves. Body is stock painted in testors one coat laquer blue but while polishing it today i rubbed throug hthe paint on the door. Guess its kicking my ass for not adding the shop signs. Gonna repaint the cab again no biggy. The motor is stock but has an eddy meyer hop up kit added to it. LEt me know what you think
> 
> 
> ...


looking good Florian :thumbsup:


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

thanks for the comments guys. Glad your diggin my stuff. Got the paint for the 37 again so i can redo the cab. Anyway started messing with a revell 29 ford truck. Gonna have it sitting on 30 model a wires. Just a basic mock up. Made an adapter to run the wheels. Hopefully i can get more done over the next few days



















Hope to have an update on the 37 again soon.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thats sick bro


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Keep up the good work Florian!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Nice detail on the 50's truck florian


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

i like the old trucks cool idea with the gas cap on the chevy


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

thanks for the comments guys. Im waiting for a replacement cab on the 37. I repainted it and had to strip it. I poured paint thinner on it since i did it before and it never did anything. Well this time it melted my cab  Went to revell and ordered a 37 ford truck cab from thier reissue. Should be here soon. So in the meanwhile

Project 29 truck. Got the frame painted and weathered. Got the front axel painted and detailed(still needs touch up). Got the seat painted. Got more small shit painted. The dash is wal mart spray red with dullcoat. I might add some decals to the dash and then seal it with more dullcoat. Made a riley head fit from the amt 29 ford roadster. Thats about it. Probably forgot some things but i will think of it later. 













































































































Let me kno what you think


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

one more project. The kustom 57 chevy. Started with 2 boxes of orignal 60s issued 57 chevy. Neither complete just full of parts from that kit. Trew in these 2 cds and went to town. Got al the styline parts glued in and molded in. More to come


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

lookin good florian


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@May 2 2010, 10:23 PM~17370080
> *lookin good florian
> *


X2 looks good bro


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Now that's putting work in a 57!! Looks killer little bro! Can't wait to see it done.


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

thanks guys. Ill be getting back to the 57 this week

Here is what i just finished
Revell 29 ford truck. Riley head from amt 29 ford model a(slightly corrected) 49 ford sterring wheel, wheels tires from 30 ford coupe, Rest is out of box with detailing. Wal mart spray red with dullcoat and silver primer spots. Bed has track nose and spare used white wall tire.




































































































whatcha think


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@May 8 2010, 09:20 PM~17431324
> *thanks guys. Ill be getting back to the 57 this week
> 
> Here is what i just finished
> ...




damn thats tight :cheesy:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

X2, Florian that is bad ass....


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

looks good i like the parts in the bed


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

nice work Florian. 29 ford came out nice and the 57 looking sick........


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

thanks for the comments guys. Here is another one im working on. 32 ford with 37 ford truck suspension and a caddie mill. Has a mercedes benz dash added. Colors will be burgundy satin red for the body gloss black frame and gold motor and wheels. Besides this its gonna be simple.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

SICK!!!!!


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 11 2010, 07:34 PM~17459645
> *SICK!!!!!
> *



thanks bro. Been a slow process on this one. Spent 5 hours at the bench today but didnt accomplish anything cept one header, driveshaft shortened, another crossmember added and the front wishbones split and primered. Should have more soon


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thats more than what I been doing.... That will change tomorrow...
I got your parts, Chris' parts, and that VW ready to bring tomorrow...


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 15 2010, 10:19 PM~17502404
> *Thats more than what I been doing.... That will change tomorrow...
> I got your parts, Chris' parts, and that VW ready to bring tomorrow...
> *



sick bro


Ill bring your parts also. Ill be bringing this project to show plus the 29 i finished and one of the rust rods for you to see. Also be bringing the big scale 31 and some small projects to show what ive been up too. Also bring your bug so we can try out the adhisive remover


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Yea, Ill have the bug as well.... Thanks man.... I just hope it doesnt need to be taken apart... lol


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 15 2010, 10:24 PM~17502465
> *Yea, Ill have the bug as well.... Thanks man.... I just hope it doesnt need to be taken apart... lol
> *



the way i figure it shouldnt be taken apart. Ill bring the adhesive remover with some towels so we can see. Ill try it out in the mornig to make sure it doesnt mess up the glass tho.


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

well now its down to the wire to finish by the 20th but im still going strong on my sedan. Just minimal small work to do before paint is applied. Got all my chassie items painted ready to assemble. The motor is painted(same color that will be on the body) Got my distributer made. Got my carbs drilled and painted. The color is my own mix to replicate a goldish coating on a holley 94 carb i have at home. Tires were whitewalled. The interior is a combo of gloss black and krylon satin burgundy. It looks pink with a flash but in real its not even close.




































































































More updates to come.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Coming along nice bro. CAnt wait to c more


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

nice work florian


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@May 30 2010, 01:03 AM~17645120
> *nice work florian
> *


X2! Very nice.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Looks bad ass Florian... Cant wait to see this one done.... We'll see you on Saturday bro...


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

So went to the ipms show today hung out with darkside kustoms(wonderburger aka veggieburgerfairy) and chris619. Also met up with eddie. Had a ball at the show bought some kits and cleaned out the awards. Some pics of the show














































Dont know who those fools are but they hopped in front of my camera during the show




























Anyway had fun at the show and cant wait to start those kits.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Had a blast bro.. Nice score on those kits man.... Yea, like I said, alot of laughs too... And you cleaned house there.... Congrats again young buck...


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jun 5 2010, 07:54 PM~17705277
> *Had a blast bro.. Nice score on those kits man.... Yea, like I said, alot of laughs too... And you cleaned house there.... Congrats again young buck...
> *



hell yeah thanks bro. IT was a fun time. Hopefully we can do stuff like that more often cause it was hilarious

Well this is one of my scores at the show. 41 lincoln from revell. Its a reissue with the orignal boxart. 10 bucks wasnt bad so... Has some nice tires for traditional rods. Anyway started this today. Started fixing the hunk missing from the windshield frame and started lowering it. Much kustom frame work has to be done since it has the exhaust molded in and such. Anyway here are some pics of it and hopeing to have some more in the next few days. Planning to have this one done for the sd nnl


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Dude that is gonna be crazy... I like...


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks bro. 


Well here is something i bought a while back. Now time to sell. Smp 60 chevy truck. This is the orignal deal not the new amt one. Pretty complete(missing one header and the radiator) comes with pegasus wires(no knockoffs) and the stock wheels and kustom caps. ITs not glue bombed. The hood needs to be replaced(chip and the nostrils filled in). Dont know what else to say. Asking 45 plus shipping


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

wires dont have knockoffs.


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

truck just got sold already to one of my homies.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

kool pictures bro!! looks like you all had fun!!


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

yeah the show was surely fun

ok update one this one. Im cutting it really close now with the 20th due date. Just got the sedan painted today in hok passion purple pearl mixed by TCP Global. Its ready to spray and is really nice. Its sprayed over duplicolor radiant silver metallic. 




































\


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Dude, that is a nice color! Great work bro...


----------



## hopper4lyfe (Jun 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jun 14 2010, 09:24 AM~17781608
> *Dude, that is a nice color! Great work bro...
> *



x2


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Jun 14 2010, 02:14 AM~17776821
> *yeah the show was surely fun
> 
> ok update one this one. Im cutting it really close now with the 20th due date. Just got the sedan painted today in hok passion purple pearl mixed by TCP Global. Its ready to spray and is really nice. Its sprayed over duplicolor radiant silver metallic.
> ...


nice work, lookin good, is that body a resin ? ??


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

thanks for the commnets guys. The body is not resin its the revell 32 sedan kit


Ok this is the second car for the call out build off. Revells 32 sedan(my first 32 ford from revell or overall i built). The frame recieved a 37 ford truck rear axel and crossmember. The front is 37 ford truck front suspension and dropped axel(shaped for realism). The front crossmember was moved foreward. The motor is a 59 caddie motor from the 59 convert. The headers are modified 29 ford mufflers. The rear belt was removed. The intake was shaved and 4 carbs added. Then it was wires and plumed with oil lines. The interior is pretty stock with the exception of the mercedes dash and the 49 ford sterring wheel. The car has only a windshield thats poped out for the true cali look. The steelies are also from 37 ford truck kit. Color is tcp global passion purple pearl base with no clear. Has 40 ford plates


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

lookin good florian


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

awesome build bro!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thats fuckin bad ass bro!


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

thanks guys for the comments. Glad u guys like it

With the double dragster kit reissued i kinda started buying junkers. Doesnt make sence but oh well. Bought the orignal box full of parts. Anyway bought this one off of ebay. Old built up of a tandem engined rail. Also 2 years back got a fiat junker. Well started messing with it to be different. Took out the engines after takeing most parts off, moon tank seat and stripped off the body. Took the fiat body, routed in new wheel wells, filled in the old ones, recut the top for a roadster type, did a body line fade away. Power will be from an old 216 chevy 6 banger with kustom striaght pipes and a triple intake. Still working on getting everything fit in but here it is so far


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Looks good bro...


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice work bro.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jun 20 2010, 12:21 AM~17836066
> *Nice work bro.
> *


x2!


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

super cool build !!!!! i like this !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

thanks guys glad that you like that 32.


Ok its done. After having a cab melt on me and such i finished it. But the details. Its revells First issue 37 Ford truck. Started with a stock kit just cause i wanted to be different. Robbed the new version for the 37 truck for the dual exhaust trim rings, the bed stakes and well a mirror. The motor was modded with an Replicas and Miniatures eddie meyer hop up kit. The front axel was dropped using another axel. The artilleries are modded with trim rings covering the little gaps. The bed has 3 old amt gas cans and the stock flathead heads. No tailgate because well it didnt fit. Besides this thats it. The color is one coat star spangle blue and bright sun yellow. Thats it. Needs some touch up here and there but this was a fun project. Hope you like it


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

pulled this back out. Amt 37 chevy. Chopped it before but somehow never liked it. Pulled it out chopped it and hardtopped it. Got some advice and chopped the windshield again 2 mm to reduce the roof slope. Made some new skirts. Using the kustom headlight buckets and lasalle grill from the new revell 36 ford. Plan is to run a inline 6 from the revell 41 chevy truck. Dont kno what ima do with the interior maybe a different dash. Gonna pick up some materials on sunday at the pegaus show and finish this one up soon.






































And a drawing i did yesterday


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Cool builds homie I like the custom work :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jun 25 2010, 08:42 PM~17889664
> *Cool builds homie I like the custom work  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



thanks bro. Glad you like my work

Number 7 for the year. Has a story

The year is 1960. Young kid with a passion for hot rods comes home to find that his parents had sold off his 29 ford roadster becasue they did not like him toying with hot rods. Mad he tells his parents that no matter what they did they would not stop him from building hot rods. Luckly his parents didnt go inside the barn and find the hot rodded lincoln motor sitting on the stand. He remembered that the junkyard had a crusty old 25 t roadster truck sitting at the back of the property. He hops in his truck and runs over there with 30 dollars in his pocket. He told the junkyard owner that he was interested and would give him 25 dollars for the car. The owner accepts the offer and they walk out to take a look at the car. It had been an hot rod before its fate at the junkers. The motor was long gone, tires bad, interior missing a couple peices and quiet rusty. Kid then drags the car home and spends the 5 bucks on some new rear shocks, shifter, a 60 chevy truck sterring wheel and column, and some used white walls. He drops in the brand new lincoln and trows the car together while still angry at his parents. The end result. A racer that would run on the dirt or street with lots of power.

Amt 25 t. Pretty box stock, Parts box carbs, 60 chevy truck sterring column and sterrign wheel, and 59 el camino rear wheels. Everything weathered exept motor. Didne put much detail in it just a fun quick build .Built in 3 days. Hope you like


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thats bad ass Florian!!


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 8 2010, 08:34 PM~17997921
> *Thats bad ass Florian!!
> *



thanks bro


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

been thinking about what i should be working on after finishing my fiat(have update by the way) but here are my top 7 pics

49 merc










49 ford










50 chevy truck










56 ford










56 nomad










37 chevy










57 chevy










Lets finish all :biggrin:


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

and here is an update on my fiat. Got it painted. All hok paint from tcp, Its hok solar gold base followed with apple red kandy followered by solar gold eyeballs followed by mild coats of apple red kandy followed by apple red kandy intesifier followed by ice red pearl followed by many coats of clear(cause of fish eyes). Some of the parts i scratchbuilt include the distributer, striaght pipes, intake, fuel distributer and front axel. The moon tanks have been modified for the car. Anyway here are some pics


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Hey Florian, youre doin some kick ass work bro.... Keep it up man...


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

DAMN bro you have been busy looking good


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Got some badass ideas in here bro. that dragster came out nice too


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

some badass builds in here alot of cool mods


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

thanks guys for the compliments. 

Ok its done. Ready for nnl. Its the amt rail chassie with a revell 216 inline 6. Has straight pipes that are scratchbuilt. Scratchbuild the intake which runs 53 ford truck kustom carbs with 57 chevy air cleaners(from the sidedraft carbs). The front axel is scratchbuild with the orignal rail chassie spring. The front wheels are from a testors diecast t bucket kit. The front moon tank is the fuel tank which is plummed. The second tank is a cooling system(not really seen on rail dragsters). Rear of the chassie is pretty stock with orignal whitewall amt slicks. The body. Its the fiat body. Filled in the rear wheel wells tire decklid push bar mounts, shaved the body line from the rear of the doors, shaved the door lines recut the top. Color is hok apple red candy with intensifier and ice red pearl all over hok solar gold(same color as the frame). Also has some ghosted in flying eye balls here and there. Overall took about a month or so to build start to finish. Had fun doing it and will be building another


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

lookin good florian nice work as always


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Jul 29 2010, 08:25 PM~18180359
> *lookin good florian nice work as always
> *


thanks bro glad you like it.


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

all of your stuff is bad ass man had a blast with you guys today see you in
victorville


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mo customs_@Sep 18 2010, 06:58 PM~18600346
> *all of your stuff is bad ass man had a blast with you guys today see you in
> victorville
> *


thanks bro. Glad to meet you too. Hopefully i will be up in victorville. 

Well after some family issues here is where im at

Well been working on this 53 before my family issues really kicked in. Got my bench set up a few weeks ago and been slowly working on this one. Amt 53 ford truck, real wood pushbar, 55 chevy truck dropped axel and a various small things. Going to rework spotlights to be more realistic and functional looking. More to come


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

well im back. Working on thie old smp 59 impala convert. Took off the hood scoop and skirts, shaved the door handles and hood peak. Shaved the fin trim all the way to the back. Gotta fix a couple more small things till i can paint it


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

53 ford truck got the wheels and dash painted


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

lookin good florian


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Oct 10 2010, 07:30 PM~18779352
> *lookin good florian
> *



thanks bro


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice work bro!! Lucky bastard, wishin I could find one of those SMP kits myself...


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

thanks guys. Ive been around building but being sick doesnt help. Worked on my 53 ford truck today but got bored. Saw the poseable suspension set up on here and started hacking on my 57 chevy again. Going to redo the ass-end of the whole car again. The front is getting reworked right now. Got the lower a arms already gone. Got 2 pics and a vid with some music if anyone cares ahaha. :biggrin: 



















And the vid

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I1mUyCxhl54

Enjoy


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Sick work Florian!!


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

thanks bro

Here is an update. ITs in paint. A camaro orange pearl with kustom panels on the hood and trunk lid. ima let it gas out just a bit for the next few days before i add the black fogging on the edges of the panels.


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

Alright here is a new project. 43 willys truck that i got off of my homie donnie a while back. He thought i was crazy for wanting it but then he was smart and didnt confront a crazy person(me). Worked on it today stripping everything out of it. Then scratchbuilt a frame trew in a 409 with a blower and 6 carbs. Still got a bit of work ahead of me but should be cool when done which i hope to be soon.


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

TTT


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Get your ass back to posting fucker!!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

x2 you got some cool ass builds in here...school can wait build some models lmao


----------

